# Mitspielerbewertungen wie bei Ebay ?



## Caros (2. Mai 2010)

Für viele ist WoW halt zu einer Jagd ohne Ziel geworden. Bin öfter als Palatank beim leveln per Dungeonbrowser unterwegs. 
Da gibt es Leute, von denen man annehmen muss, dass Sie irgendein echtes schweres RL-Problem haben > soziale Kommunikation.
Das sind die Soziopathen, "hi" am Anfang und "bb" am Ende ... das wars dann, wenn überhaupt... 

Wenn ich dann auf eine wortlose Gruppe stoße, sage ich immer "Also, habe gehört es sollen schon China-Bots mitleveln, ich kicke + ticket jeden, der hier nix sagt, weil ich davon ausgehen muss, dass der dann nur chinesisch kann".
Zack, werden alle lebendig ...^^

Was das sonstige soziale Geschehen angeht, sind viele halt im DSDS Land - Ellenbogen raus und alles egal ... 
Keine Buffs, ist eh nur lästig, habe mages erlebt, die INT nicht buffen konnten, Hexer kannten keinen SS ... na ja.. usw.
Auf alles wird Bedarf gewürfelt "kann man ja verkaufen, habe also Bedarf ..."
Leute leaven einfach die Grp, wenn ihr questziel erreicht ist...

Segen und Fluch sind die Erbstücke, da kommen einige voll gegeared in die Ini und fangen dann als "Imba"-Mage einfach mal an zu tanken ^^
Ich bin inzwischen total entspannt, für mich ist wichtig, dass der Heiler das alles noch verkraften kann.

Eine Idee habe ich, man sollte Mitspieler am Ende einer Ini bewerten können, so wie bei Ebay. 
Dazu bräuchte man bloss ein + oder - verteilen, das wärs schon.
Wer da dann immer den Dauer-Psycho spielt, hat irgendwann einen wirklich miesen Ruf.
Dann noch einen Filter im Dungeonbrowser "nur Spieler mit minimal 90% guten Bewertungen..." das wär was ^^
Was haltet ihr von einem solchen Bewertungsystem ?


----------



## Düstermond (2. Mai 2010)

Sowas kann in WoW meiner Meinung nach nicht klappen.
Man stelle sich zwei Stoffies vor, die beide das gleiche Item wollen. Logischerweise bekommt es nur einer.
Der andere ist so sauer deswegen, dass er dem Gewinner ein "-" reinwürgt, obwohl er eigentlich garnichts getan hat.

Man schaue sich zB. mal das "+ / -" System der Buffed-Kommentare an. Daran siehst du es am Besten, dass es nicht funktioniert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (2. Mai 2010)

Auch wenn der Grundsatz einen guten Hintergrund hat, so würde dieses System nicht funktionieren. Denn dann würden die Gearscore und DPS Götter die negativ bewerten, die nicht ihre 50 K DPS und ihren 10K Gearscore aufweisen. Des Weiteren würde das System ausgenutzt werden. Es würde ein Item droppen un es gäbe vielleicht Streit und schon wird sich runter gevotet.

Guter Grundsatz, aber nicht umsetzbar.


----------



## Rethelion (2. Mai 2010)

Du musst bedenken, dass Spieler die durch negatives Verhalten auffallen genauso auf das Bewertungssystem zugreifen können; einmal den Loot bekommen den ein anderer wollte oder mal die Aggro verloren und schon hat man eine schlechte Bewertung. Am Ende wären die Bewertungen genauso aussagekräftig wie keine Bewertung^^


----------



## Marthum (2. Mai 2010)

Es gab schon viele Ideen die in die gleiche Richtung zielen wie deine. 

Das Problem bei solchen Bewertungssystemen ist leider, dass es auch Idioten gibt die einfach aus Spaß dir am Ende der Instanz eine schlechte Wertung geben. Das würde das Ergebnis verfälschen und am Ende geht alles nach hinten los.


----------



## Vicell (2. Mai 2010)

Person B macht nen Fehler bei Boss C
Person A weist B auf den Fehler hin.
B ist angepisst und gibt A nen Minus. Sinn?


----------



## Caros (2. Mai 2010)

Die Argumente verstehe ich, aber man sollte die Masse der Voter bedenken. Sicher gibt es ungerechte Minus-Votes, Beispiel Loot Verteilung etc., aber die werden doch über die Zeit alle weggedrängt.
Ein Beispiel:

Ein echter Psycho macht am Tag 5 Random inis, bekommt dadurch von 5x4 Spielern ein minus, weil er eben ein echtes $%&$&/ ist. Sind 20x Minus
Ein echter Held der Inis macht auch 5 Randoms, ist nett usw., bekommt dadurch 20x Plus.

Da fällt dann das eine oder andere ungerechtfertigte "Minus" nicht mehr auf, weil wer dauerhaft nett ist, hat am Ende einfach die Nase vorn.


----------



## kingstan (2. Mai 2010)

An sich find ich die Idee echt nicht schlecht, allerdings sollte es mehr wie das Votekicksystem funktionieren.
Also, dass jeder seine Bewertung abgibt und der jeweilige Spieler nur wenn die Bewertungen übereinstimmen ein + oder - bekommt.


----------



## Kjarrigan (2. Mai 2010)

Vicell schrieb:


> Person B macht nen Fehler bei Boss C
> Person A weist B auf den Fehler hin.
> B ist angepisst und gibt A nen Minus. Sinn?




/sign

oder umgekehrt: Voll die Asi-Gilde (^^) geht mit 1 Rnd in eine Ini, alle geben diesem Rnd (egal wie gut oder schlecht) einfach so aus Spaß ein "-" und sich gegenseitig natürlich nur "+". Welcher Char ist nun der bessere und wie sollte diese Bewertung sich dann auswirken?

MfG Kjar:

Edit: Bin bisher nur 1 mal mit ner 4er Grp aus ein und derselben Gilde hdz4 hc gekommen, die haben wirklich auf alles Bedarf gerollt.... naja, augen zu und durch^^


----------



## Caros (2. Mai 2010)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Man schaue sich zB. mal das "+ / -" System der Buffed-Kommentare an. Daran siehst du es am Besten, dass es nicht funktioniert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das das bei Buffed nicht klappt, liegt ganz einfach an der *hust* Verzeihung LMA Haltung von Buffed, da werden ja nicht mal Kommentare mit 60 Negativbewertungen gelöscht ....
Das ist aber kein User-Problem, sondern ein Managementproblem von Buffed ....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (2. Mai 2010)

Nein, das wird nichts. Die Funktion wird (wie auch schon gesagt wurde) völlig falsch genutzt (wie es ja auch bei übertrieben Equip Checks, GS etc. ist).
Sinnvoller wäre für mich, zB nur eine positive Bewertung möglich zu machen. Wobei dass dann auch dazu führen kann, omfg alle haben hier nur 10 pos. Bewertungen, müssen alles Ar**** sein.


----------



## Caros (2. Mai 2010)

kingstan schrieb:


> An sich find ich die Idee echt nicht schlecht, allerdings sollte es mehr wie das Votekicksystem funktionieren.
> Also, dass jeder seine Bewertung abgibt und der jeweilige Spieler nur wenn die Bewertungen übereinstimmen ein + oder - bekommt.



Perfekte Idee !


----------



## Gerti (2. Mai 2010)

Caros schrieb:


> Perfekte Idee !



Naja, also muss man am Ende von jeden Dungon 4 (oder5) Mal abstimmen, ob man mit der Wertung zufireden ist?! Und wenn man es mal nicht ist, es so lange diskutieren, bis man eine Lösung hat?!


----------



## MrBlaki (2. Mai 2010)

Gab das Thema schonmal.
Der Thread war über 30 Seiten lang.
Schau dir den an ^^
Man muss nicht nochmal so einen Thread haben.


----------



## Kjarrigan (2. Mai 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Nein, das wird nichts. Die Funktion wird (wie auch schon gesagt wurde) völlig falsch genutzt (wie es ja auch bei übertrieben Equip Checks, GS etc. ist).
> Sinnvoller wäre für mich, zB nur eine positive Bewertung möglich zu machen. Wobei dass dann auch dazu führen kann, omfg alle haben hier nur 10 pos. Bewertungen, müssen alles Ar**** sein.




Oder eben das sich gilden den "+"-Counter gegenseitig pushen bis max 99.999^^

Aber nochmal zum Thema:

Jedes Bewertungssystem das nicht objektiv bewertet, wird aus Subjektiver Sicht bewertungen ermöglichen, und die subjektive Sicht verschiedener Menschen können auch bei nur 3 Leuten einen Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht haben.

MfG Kjar


----------



## Gromark (2. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Grundsatz einen guten Hintergrund hat, so würde dieses System nicht funktionieren. Denn dann würden die Gearscore und DPS Götter die negativ bewerten, die nicht ihre 50 K DPS und ihren 10K Gearscore aufweisen. Des Weiteren würde das System ausgenutzt werden. Es würde ein Item droppen un es gäbe vielleicht Streit und schon wird sich runter gevotet.
> 
> Guter Grundsatz, aber nicht umsetzbar.



/sign


----------



## Caros (2. Mai 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Naja, also muss man am Ende von jeden Dungon 4 (oder5) Mal abstimmen, ob man mit der Wertung zufireden ist?! Und wenn man es mal nicht ist, es so lange diskutieren, bis man eine Lösung hat?!



Nee, das wird ja nur angestossen, wenn mal echt ein A§$%&% in der Grp ist, und sich jeder über den ärgert. 
Dann - keine Diskussion, Fenster poppt auf " Ein Spieler will "_Mega-IMBA-Knight_" eine schlechte Note geben" , stimmen Sie zu J/N ?
Wenn Mehrzahl zustimmt ... bingo


----------



## BlackSun84 (2. Mai 2010)

Ein Wertungssystem in WoW, dem Spiel mit dem größten Egomanen-, Soziapathen- und Selbstdarstellungsanteil weltweit? Nein danke, das brauche ich nicht. Wertungssysteme sind dort gut, wo normale Menschen agieren, aber bei WoW ist der Anteil eben jener Menschen zu gering.


----------



## Kalle1978 (2. Mai 2010)

Man könnte ein schlechtes oder Gutes Ergebnis Filtern in dem die Gruppe entscheidet nicht jeder einzelne. Bei 3 minus bekommt man ein minus und bei 3 plus ein plus, ausserdem dürfte man leute vom eigenem Server nicht bewerten dürfen. Ausserdem sollte man nicht selber entscheiden bei wieviel % man mitgehen will sondern das System entscheidet ähnlich dem Equip mit wemm man zusammenspielt.


----------



## Grushdak (2. Mai 2010)

Ich finde die Idee völlig daneben.
Warum muss es immer solche shice Bewertungsmaßstäbe geben?!
Kann man heutzutage nichtmal mehr normal miteinander umgehen?

Echt traurig ....

ps. Fangt endlich mal an, wirklich WoW zu spielen, so wie es gedacht ist!


----------



## sedonium (2. Mai 2010)

*Wenn man aber wirklich ein faires Bewertungssystem möchte,*

*dann sollte man das Bewerten nicht den Spielern überlassen.*

Es gäbe sicher die Möglichkeit ein Überwachungsprogramm in Instanzgruppen einzubauen.

Das registriert automatisch: wurde xyz gebufft, hat xyz als Stoffi zu oft Agro, hat xyz "Hi" und "Tschüss"

gesagt. Das sollte dann unterschiedlich gewichtet werden und daraus ergibt sich dann eine Note.



Der Spieler wird dann automatisch nach seiner Bewertung in eine Gruppe eingeteilt. So sind die netten, sozialen Leute unter sich und die wortkargen Gammler unter sich ^^ Und wenn ALLE Leute mit negativer Bewertung in einer Gruppe spielen, werden sie schon sehen wohin ihr Verhalten sie führt, und sich womöglich bessern :-)


----------



## FallenAngel88 (2. Mai 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee völlig daneben.
> Warum muss es immer solche shice Bewertungsmaßstäbe geben?!
> Kann man heutzutage nichtmal mehr normal miteinander umgehen?
> 
> ...



du sagst man soll normal miteinander umgehen und tust genau das gegenteil..respekt!

BTT: ich halte das nicht für sinnvoll, da es einfach zu viele leute gibt, die jeden der ihnen nicht passt unabhängig von seinem können negativ bewerten werden.


----------



## Grushdak (2. Mai 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> du sagst man soll normal miteinander umgehen und tust genau das gegenteil..respekt!


Du weißt ganz genau, wie ich das meinte!


----------



## Orgoron (2. Mai 2010)

Solche Treads gabs gefühlte 1000 mal in den letzten Tagen bitte zumachen


/vote for close


----------



## Xerom (2. Mai 2010)

Ähm jo totaler Schwachsinn diese Ideen für diesen Thread sollte man mit - stimmen können.
Warum?
1. Man geht rnd rein was erwartest Du von den Spielern? Das nach dem Hallo ein Lebenslauf kommt? Wann er das letzte mal auf dem Klo war oder das jeder erst mal 10 min was über sich selbst erzählt? Blödsinn.
Ich komm in die ini sag Hi und am Ende wenns gut klappte thx for run oder einfach nur ein Danke und bb.
Wenn zwischen drin etwas ist sagt man das, ob man alle Bosse machen will oder nur Endboss etc ansonsten zählt das was die mehrheit will.

2. Bewertungssystem ist absoluter Blödsinn weil es weder gerecht noch objektiv zu Bewerten wäre da es zuviele Klappspaten gibt die einem ohne darauf zu achten das der zu bewertende eventuell Marken für eq farmt und noch blau grün ist. Oder mal unkonzentriert ist.
Oder einer würfelt gewinnt und ein anderer der schon x mal wegen dem Teil drin ist unterliegt wieder und gibt ne schlechte Bewertung.
Das gleiche gilt wenn jemand die gleiche Klasse spielt und nen gutgemeinten Tip gibt und auch ein - kassiert weil der Troll sich angepisst fühlt.

Dieser Thread ist so wie die vorangegangenen einfach nur mimimi heul buhu ist das ungerecht.

Gegenmaßnahme wenn Dir was nicht passt: Rechtsklick Gruppe verlassen neuer Versuch. Das ist ein Onlinespiel da trifft man nun mal nicht nur Intelligente und freundliche Menschen sondern auch Klappspaten und soziale Krüppel .
Wenn Du das erkannt hast spielt es sich auch viel leichter und sogar mit einem Grinsen im Gesicht wenn es mal schiefläuft.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (2. Mai 2010)

Caros schrieb:


> Für viele ist WoW halt zu einer Jagd ohne Ziel geworden. Bin öfter als Palatank beim leveln per Dungeonbrowser unterwegs.
> Da gibt es Leute, von denen man annehmen muss, dass Sie irgendein echtes schweres RL-Problem haben > soziale Kommunikation.
> Das sind die Soziopathen, "hi" am Anfang und "bb" am Ende ... das wars dann, wenn überhaupt...
> 
> ...


Es gäbe wohl leider zuviele Leute die das nicht so nutzen wie man es sollte.
Sprich: Mhm der Tank hat aggro verloren der bekommt nen minus, oder der DD hat nen dämlichen namen MINUS!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (2. Mai 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee völlig daneben.
> Warum muss es immer solche shice Bewertungsmaßstäbe geben?!
> Kann man heutzutage nichtmal mehr normal miteinander umgehen?
> 
> Echt traurig ....



Sehe ich ähnlich. Wieso wollen Wow-Spieler jeden zwischenmenschlichen Faktor durch technische Maßnahmen reglementieren?


----------



## BlackSun84 (2. Mai 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee völlig daneben.
> Warum muss es immer solche shice Bewertungsmaßstäbe geben?!
> Kann man heutzutage nichtmal mehr normal miteinander umgehen?
> 
> ...



/signed

WoW zu Classic und teilweise BC: 
"Hast du Lust auf Instanz x? Brauchen nur noch einen DD." - "Ok, gerne. Danke für die Einladung." - Instanz läuft, man wipt durch blöde Umstände - "Sry, war mein Fehler. Hab das Schaf nicht gesehen." - "Macht nichts, ab rein und weiter gehts" - Instanz dauert 15 Minuten länger, aber alle hatten doch ihren Spaß und gehen mit einem "Danke für alles, man sieht sich hoffentlich nochmal wieder." auseinander.

WoW heute:
Dungeonfinder an, etwas warten und los gehts - "ey, buff mal." - "als ob man hier buffen müsste." -" man, noob. was machste cc" - "streitet euch nachher, hab nur 5 minuten zeit" - Tank geht genervt, neuer muss geladen werden, währenddessen muss auch ein neuer DD und Heiler geladen werden. - "So, gogo." - Endboss fällt, es wird gelootet und ohne Kommentar geht die Gruppe auseinander.

Schöne, neue Welt von WarCraft.


----------



## BalianTorres (2. Mai 2010)

Caros schrieb:


> Bin öfter als Palatank beim leveln per Dungeonbrowser unterwegs.
> Da gibt es Leute, von denen man annehmen muss, dass Sie irgendein echtes schweres RL-Problem haben > soziale Kommunikation.
> Das sind die Soziopathen, "hi" am Anfang und "bb" am Ende ... das wars dann, wenn überhaupt...



Welche sozialen Kommunikationen erwartest du von Leuten, die mit dir über den Dungeonbrowser für max. 20 Minuten in einer Instanz unterwegs sind? 
Das sie dir ihre Lebensgeschichte erzählen oder dir aufs Brot schmieren was sie so alles in ihrer Freizeit treiben, etc.?

btw.......

Dein "Bewertungsystem" ist absoluter Quatsch. 

Warum?

 Kleines Beispiel: Du bist mit deinem Palatank unterwegs und bekommst auf einmal aus heiterem Himmel ein fettes Minus weil du den Leuten zuviel in ner Instanz quatschst oder die Aggro nicht halten kannst. Naaa, merkste was? Nicht gerade ein sehr objektives und faires System was du da forderst, oder?


----------



## Gerti (2. Mai 2010)

sedonium schrieb:


> *Wenn man aber wirklich ein faires Bewertungssystem möchte,*
> 
> *dann sollte man das Bewerten nicht den Spielern überlassen.*
> 
> ...



Was ist, wenn ich mit den Leuten im TS bin und kein Hallo und Tschüss sage?
Was ist, wenn man beschlossen hat nicht zu buffen?
Was ist, wenns dem Tank egal ist, weil er den DD kennt? 
Was ist wenn der Stoffi sogar tanken möchte. Im Hexerforum gibt es einen Thread dazu, dass man Heroics mit passender Skillung und so tanken kann.

Und jetzt soll man deswegen eine schlechte "Note" bekommen?


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Mai 2010)

Caros schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von einem solchen Bewertungsystem ?


Nur ein Wort: Unsinnig!

Gründe wurden schon genug benannt. Man kann sich nicht sicher sein, dass die Bewertungen den Tatsachen entsprechen. Ist halt genau so wie mit Gearscore. Hat jemand ein paar 100 Punkte weniger heist das noch lange nicht das er schlechter spielt.


----------



## Xeith (2. Mai 2010)

im Prinzip konnte man sich die Frage selbst beantworten wenn man bisschen nachdenken würde, statt ein Thread auf zumachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Aresius (2. Mai 2010)

Caros schrieb:


> Da gibt es Leute, von denen man annehmen muss, dass Sie irgendein echtes schweres RL-Problem haben > soziale Kommunikation.
> Das sind die Soziopathen, "hi" am Anfang und "bb" am Ende ... das wars dann, wenn überhaupt...


und ? Was bitte verlangst du denn ? Das jeder sich erstmal namentlich vorstellt, mit Skillung, wer wen bufft, wer welche buff gerne hätte, ob jeder die ini kennt ..... am besten noch das jeder seine WoW-Raiderfahrung erläutert ?

Nein Danke, in derselben Zeit hat man sogar 2 Inis durch.

So, jetzt mal deine Kritik auf andere Dinge im Leben gerichtet. Wenn du nach McDonalds gehst, verlangst du auch von deinem Nachbarn vor, neben oder hinter dir, das er " Hallo " zu dir sagt, dich persönlich begrüßt, nur weil genau wie du auch einen Big Mäc isst ?

Also sorry, was du da verlangst, ist absolut übertrieben.

Mir ( und vielen anderen reicht ein " hi " ) und los gehts mit der Ini, jeder kennt seine Aufgabe, und wenn mal etwas anliegt, kann man immer noch schreiben.

Ich muss mich immer öfters wundern was einige wie du mittlerweile verlangen ohne sinnvolle Argumente.

Fällt mir gerade ein Fall von letzter Woche ein.

Ich als Tank in Hero Ini, 3 DDs, 1 Heiler, logisch, buffen alles, und dann gehts normal los...... fragt mich jetzt nicht welche Ini es war, jedenfalls sind wir gerade an 2 oder 3. Trashgruppe, also vielleicht mal 1 Minute angefangen, da kommt von dem Mage " Danke das ihr gewartet habt ", die 4 Spieler am Trash halten inne, ich und ein anderer schreiben " Sind doch gerade erst bei trash . " 1 Sekunde später war die nächste Meldung im channel " Mage verlässt Gruppe ". Sorry, aber so manchmal ticken doch manche nicht mehr wirklich. Es kam kein Satz das er mal kurz afk musste oder so. Aber bitte, soll er dann wieder seine 30 Minuten warten bis er in eine Ini kommt. Bei sowas wo man gerade bei ersten Trash ist, einen Aufstand zu machen.


----------



## thezwelch (2. Mai 2010)

Soweit ich weiß gibt es so ein Addon schon. Ich weiß nur nciht wie es heißt. Ein freund hat es und hat nach ner Runde HDS Bewertungen rausgehauen. Ich frag ihn mal und dann editiere ich es hier rein.


Edit: Da haben wir es auch schon: elitistgroup heißt das gute stück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (2. Mai 2010)

thezwelch schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß gibt es so ein Addon schon. Ich weiß nur nciht wie es heißt. Ein freund hat es und hat nach ner Runde HDS Bewertungen rausgehauen. Ich frag ihn mal und dann editiere ich es hier rein.



Karma oder Kaste oder irgendwie sowas wars meine ich. Gab hier sogar einen Thread.


----------



## Lord Aresius (2. Mai 2010)

BlackSun84 schrieb:


> WoW zu Classic und teilweise BC:
> "Hast du Lust auf Instanz x? Brauchen nur noch einen DD." - "Ok, gerne. Danke für die Einladung." - Instanz läuft, man wipt durch blöde Umstände - "Sry, war mein Fehler. Hab das Schaf nicht gesehen." - "Macht nichts, ab rein und weiter gehts" - Instanz dauert 15 Minuten länger, aber alle hatten doch ihren Spaß und gehen mit einem "Danke für alles, man sieht sich hoffentlich nochmal wieder." auseinander.
> 
> WoW heute:
> ...


*dir mal 100 % recht geb*

Ich frag mich immer ob Blizzard diese Entwicklung so beabsichtigt hat. Das die aufs Geld gucken, ist mir klar, aber die können doch diese Negativ-Entwicklung ihrer größten Geldmaschine doch nicht einfach ignorieren.

Ich kann sowas einfach nicht verstehen, nachvollziehen. Aber wahrscheinlich bin ich zu gutgläubig für diese Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ***Amalek*** (2. Mai 2010)

"Wenn ich dann auf eine wortlose Gruppe stoße, sage ich immer "Also, habe gehört es sollen schon China-Bots mitleveln, ich kicke + ticket jeden, der hier nix sagt, weil ich davon ausgehen muss, dass der dann nur chinesisch kann".
Zack, werden alle lebendig ...^^"

Was bist Du denn für einer? Wenn Du wen zum reden brauchst, setzt dich ans Sorgentelefon, da kannste genug reden. Wenn ich nicht mehr als "Hi und bb" sagen/schreiben will, ist das so. Ende


----------



## BlizzLord (2. Mai 2010)

Kalle1978 schrieb:


> Man könnte ein schlechtes oder Gutes Ergebnis Filtern in dem die Gruppe entscheidet nicht jeder einzelne. Bei 3 minus bekommt man ein minus und bei 3 plus ein plus, ausserdem dürfte man leute vom eigenem Server nicht bewerten dürfen. Ausserdem sollte man nicht selber entscheiden bei wieviel % man mitgehen will sondern das System entscheidet ähnlich dem Equip mit wemm man zusammenspielt.



Geh ich mit 3 Leuten aus meiner Gilde auf - Vote Jagd und schon hatt jeder mit dem meine Gruppe unterwegs war nen - zu stehen. Dolle Idee :>



> WoW zu Classic und teilweise BC:
> "Hast du Lust auf Instanz x? Brauchen nur noch einen DD." - "Ok, gerne. Danke für die Einladung." - Instanz läuft, man wipt durch blöde Umstände - "Sry
> ...
> man, noob. was machste cc" - "streitet euch nachher, hab nur 5 minuten zeit" - Tank geht genervt, neuer muss geladen werden, währenddessen muss auch ein neuer DD und Heiler geladen werden. - "So, gogo." - Endboss fällt, es wird gelootet und ohne Kommentar geht die Gruppe auseinander.



Wieder nur jemand der sich ausweinen möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Loslassen Leute ist das so schwer?



> Da gibt es Leute, von denen man annehmen muss, dass Sie irgendein echtes schweres RL-Problem haben > soziale Kommunikation.
> Das sind die Soziopathen, "hi" am Anfang und "bb" am Ende ... das wars dann, wenn überhaupt.



Wie soll das Gespräch denn aussehen?
"Hallo, ich bin [Name].
Ich arbeite als [Job] und verdiene knapp [Gehalt].
Zurzeit geht es mir nicht so gut da ich einen schnupfen habe.
Aber sonst treibe ich viel Sport.
Meine Freundin kommt heute auch noch vorbei."



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


???


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Mai 2010)

Caros schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann auf eine wortlose Gruppe stoße, sage ich immer "Also, habe gehört es sollen schon China-Bots mitleveln, *ich kicke* + ticket *jeden*, der hier nix sagt, weil ich davon ausgehen muss, dass der dann nur chinesisch kann".
> Zack, werden alle lebendig ...^^



wie willste das den machen?
da würd ich direkt noch schweigsamer um zu gucken was passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pirmin93 (2. Mai 2010)

genau lasst dungeonfinder per elo gruppen zusammenwerfen oO
damit die schlechteren zusammen durchwhipen können und die "pros" alles in 2 min schaffen
gute idee...
edit: der elo für die inis wird dann natürlich durch die wins/loses in der arena berechnet!


----------



## Booma (2. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Grundsatz einen guten Hintergrund hat, so würde dieses System nicht funktionieren. Denn dann würden die Gearscore und DPS Götter die negativ bewerten, die nicht ihre 50 K DPS und ihren 10K Gearscore aufweisen. Des Weiteren würde das System ausgenutzt werden. Es würde ein Item droppen un es gäbe vielleicht Streit und schon wird sich runter gevotet.
> 
> Guter Grundsatz, aber nicht umsetzbar.



Würde ich leider genau so unterschreiben!
So ein System wäre zwar sehr schön aber mit dem heutigen Verhalten der Community ein absoluter Beinschuss.


LG


Booma


----------



## Fröstler (2. Mai 2010)

> Wenn ich dann auf eine wortlose Gruppe stoße, sage ich immer "Also, habe gehört es sollen schon China-Bots mitleveln, ich kicke + ticket jeden, der hier nix sagt, weil ich davon ausgehen muss, dass der dann nur chinesisch kann".
> Zack, werden alle lebendig ...^^



Ich kann dir sagen warum manche nix schreiben -> Die wollen Spielen und Konzentrieren sich aufs Zocken und nicht nur "rumschreiben"...Das kannste ja in Chaträumen machen...Du bist bestimmt so einer der immer beim Spielen labern muss und nicht mal "Gemütlich und in Ruhe" spielt...

Und außerdem: Weißt du wie's ein zum Halse raushängt immer dieses "Hi" usw, mir kommt es zumindest nach ner Zeit lächerlich vor - immer der gleiche Mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... wenn man 1000 Male die Inis geht, verliert man halt auch irgendwann die Lust das zu schreiben - das ist wirklich so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw deine Mitspielerbewertungen --> fail - ist sinnlos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Freu mich schon auf eure Flames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Idhrenion (2. Mai 2010)

hey
also ich finde die idee auch echt super...letztendlich kann man an ebay sehen, dass es geht..oder an evaluationen an unis etc...es gibt immer hater, die die Wertung runter drücken und leute die pushen....insgesamt sollte der effekt sich ausgleichen oO
zudem find ich die idee mit der übereinstimmung gut nur wenn alle + wollen geht es (für - analog)
als extra würde ich noch vorschlagen: nur random grps dürfen voten keine gildenraids/grp etc.....

aber ein Problem bleibt....blizzard ließt diesen thread nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bis dahin
lg Idhrenion

P.S. zum thema nicht reden, ich finde ein wenig konversation echt sinnvoll, ist ja ein multiplayer game...nur als erinnerung an alle dies vergessen haben oO

da es ja eine diskussion ist auch noch was negatives:

wenn jmd neu ist /gerade 80ig oder so und mit alten "Hasen" spielt könnte es schnell sein, dass er negativ pkte sammelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein Vorschlag sich errinnern was soziale kompetenz ist, frei nach dem motto so wie ich dir so du mir....und endlich anfangen zusammen zu spielen 

danke


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (2. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß nicht warum die Leute immer verlangen das man in Inis Romane mit ihnen schreibt?
Ich geh in heros/inis weil ich die marken möchte und nicht weil mich die Gruppe brennend interessiert.


----------



## Fröstler (2. Mai 2010)

> Ich weiß nicht warum die Leute immer verlangen das man in Inis Romane mit ihnen schreibt?
> Ich geh in heros/inis weil ich die marken möchte und nicht weil mich die Gruppe brennend interessiert.



Genau meine Meinung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/sign


----------



## Booma (2. Mai 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Ich kann dir sagen warum manche nix schreiben -> Die wollen Spielen und Konzentrieren sich aufs Zocken und nicht nur "rumschreiben"...Das kannste ja in Chaträumen machen...Du bist bestimmt so einer der immer beim Spielen labern muss und nicht mal "Gemütlich und in Ruhe" spielt...
> 
> Und außerdem: Weißt du wie's ein zum Halse raushängt immer dieses "Hi" usw, mir kommt es zumindest nach ner Zeit lächerlich vor - immer der gleiche Mist
> 
> ...



Nagut das mit dem schreiben kann ich noch nachvollziehen aber seinem Gegenüber kann man doch ein freundliches Hallo entgegen bringen.
Wie machst du das denn auf der Arbeit?
Also ich für meinen Teil begrüße da jeden der mir über den Weg stolpert und da spielt die Beziehung zu diesem Menschen keine Rolle.
Ein Hallo und Tschöö sollte schon drin sein auch wenn man die Leute im Dungeonfinder wohl nie wieder sieht.
Ein Mindestmaß an Respekt sollte doch vorhanden sein.


----------



## jls13 (2. Mai 2010)

Grundsätzlich eine sehr gute Idee, aber wie schon öfters erwähnt, es wird einfach nicht klappen.


----------



## Leviathan666 (2. Mai 2010)

Wer in Inis viel Quatschen will sollte mit Gilde reingehen.
Jeder hat das Recht soviel und sowenig zu Reden wie er will.
Man kann niemanden zum Reden zwingen.
Aber das ist genau das, was du hier versuchst.
Sozial sein hat nicht nur was mit sprechen zutun. Wenn man sozial ist hat man mindestens soviel Anstand jemand schweigen zu lassen, wenn er nicht reden will.

Das Bewertungssystem kann missbraucht werden, zum Beispiel von böswilligen Personen und Egos wenn sie mal was nicht bekommen haben oder einfach schlechte Laune.
Deswegen bin ich dagegen.
Das geht dann wie bei eBay: der Kunde macht die Ware kaputt und dafür bekommst du noch ne schlechte Bewertung.
Oder der Verkäufer schickt dir statt Blueray Player zwei Ziegelsteine und tut so als hätte er kein Geld bekommen.


----------



## pirmin93 (2. Mai 2010)

Das is wie mitm Kommunismus, es kann nciht klappen, weil wir Menschen Menschen sind :O.
Wenn es ein Spiel gäbe, wo keiner neidisch und egoistisch wäre, würds vllt. da klappen, aber nicht bei WoW oO.


----------



## Fröstler (2. Mai 2010)

> Wie machst du das denn auf der Arbeit?
> Also ich für meinen Teil begrüße da jeden der mir über den Weg stolpert und da spielt die Beziehung zu diesem Menschen keine Rolle.



Du kannst ein Spiel doch nicht mi dem Rl vergleichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadmage (2. Mai 2010)

Ich wette, dass die 137 Stimmen [56.85%], die gewählt haben, dass das sinnlos ist, sind alles genau die Spieler, die nicht buffen und auf Bedarf anstatt Gier klicken. Ich persönlich fände eine Mitspielerbewertung gut, habe also dafür gestimmt.


----------



## huladai (2. Mai 2010)

genau das thema gabs hier schonmal. 
und: nein wegen missbrauch, das klappt nicht.


----------



## pirmin93 (2. Mai 2010)

Deadmage schrieb:


> Ich wette, dass die 137 Stimmen [56.85%], die gewählt haben, dass das sinnlos ist, sind alles genau die Spieler, die nicht buffen und auf Bedarf anstatt Gier klicken. Ich persönlich fände eine Mitspielerbewertung gut, habe also dafür gestimmt.



Und ich wette, du bist jemand, der alles was nicht seiner Meinung entspricht, für dumm hält und die Person totflamed, obwohl er /sie selbst weder ein Argument für seine Meinung bringt, noch ein Argument, dass die Meinung des Gegenübers wiederlegt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Dein Name Deadmage bekräftigt mich in meiner Aussage. (Diesen Satz dürfen sie auch ohne darüber nachzudenken als wenig brauchbares Argument abstempeln, mich flamen und dafür zu sorgen dass ich Aufmerksamtkeit bekomme und sich dann mein E-Penis verlängert.)


----------



## Fröstler (2. Mai 2010)

> Ich wette, dass die 137 Stimmen [56.85%], die gewählt haben, dass das sinnlos ist, sind alles genau die Spieler, die nicht buffen und auf Bedarf anstatt Gier klicken.



Ach..Nur, weil man nicht deiner Meinung ist, werden bei dir gleich alle, die anders stimmen in eine Schublade gepackt -> nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadmage (2. Mai 2010)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> Und ich wette, du bist jemand, der alles was nicht seiner Meinung entspricht, für dumm hält und die Person totflamed, obwohl er /sie selbst weder ein Argument für seine Meinung bringt, noch ein Argument, dass die Meinung des Gegenübers wiederlegt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Fröstler schrieb:


> Ach..Nur, weil man nicht deiner Meinung ist, werden bei dir gleich alle, die anders stimmen in eine Schublade gepackt -> nicht schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, ich vertrete hier nur meine Meinung, wie es eig. in einem Forum üblich ist, aber das hier ist ja das Buffed.de Forum, da gelten ja andere Regeln, sorry fast vergessen. Ihr habt natürlich Recht, ich flame alles tot und mein E-Penis ist soooooo lang, das ich Angst haben muss draufzutreten ja ihr habt recht.... Und zum Namen: Es gibt auch Leute die einen Namen als Erstcharakter hatten und diesen fast überall "mitnehmen".


----------



## Shaila (2. Mai 2010)

Deadmage schrieb:


> Nein, ich vertrete hier nur meine Meinung, wie es eig. in einem Forum üblich ist, aber das hier ist ja das Buffed.de Forum, da gelten ja andere Regeln, sorry fast vergessen. Ihr habt natürlich Recht, ich flame alles tot und mein E-Penis ist soooooo lang, das ich Angst haben muss draufzutreten ja ihr habt recht.... Und zum Namen: Es gibt auch Leute die einen Namen als Erstcharakter hatten und diesen fast überall "mitnehmen".



Jetzt stell die anderen nicht als Böse da. Du hast damit angefangen, die, die für "nicht sinnvoll" gestimmt haben, als jene zu bezeichnen, auf die der Te abzielt. Das kann man als Beleidigung auffassen.


----------



## nirvanager1 (2. Mai 2010)

Man könnte es so machen, dass nicht jeder bewerten kann sondern nur der Gruppen-, und Raidleiter.
Würde mehr sinn ergeben und beugt den "aus-spaß-negative-bewertern" vor


----------



## Aggropip (2. Mai 2010)

sedonium schrieb:


> *Wenn man aber wirklich ein faires Bewertungssystem möchte,*
> 
> *dann sollte man das Bewerten nicht den Spielern überlassen.*
> 
> ...


this


----------



## Kirgar (2. Mai 2010)

grundlegend eien gute und sinnvolle idee, allerdings läuft man gefahr, das die ganzen ninjas dann einfach aus jucks und tollerei negative bewertungen verteilen oder aus frust weil der andere das item bekommen hat etc.


----------



## Tikume (2. Mai 2010)

Das Problem ist halt dass Wow völlig anonym ist. Die Spieler mit denen man heute im Raid oder in Dungeon war wird man zumindest bewusst niemals wieder sehen.
Gruppenzusammensetzung und Loot erfolgt praktisch automatisch.

Und obwohl (oder vielleicht gerade weil) die Spieler nicht miteinander sprechen und nichts miteinander zu tun haben gibt es mehr Probleme untereinander als ich in jedem anderen MMO der letzten 11 Jahre sehen durfte.

Ich fände es super wenn der Looot einfach Random verteilt wird und die Spieler tauschen müssten z.B.


----------



## jls13 (2. Mai 2010)

Die Kommunikation in WoW ist schon sehr arg verschlechtert. Früher kannte man sich auf den Servern noch. Nicht, weil es früher weniger Spieler gab, sondern weil man sich durchaus unterhalten konnte und sich sympatisch fand. Dadurch hat man sich immer wieder gerne kontaktiert. Dass wir jetzt über ein Bewertungssystem diskutieren müssen zeigt, dass WoW die soziale Kompetenz von früher verloren hat. Klar, schwarze Schafe gibt es immer, aber nicht sooo viele.


----------



## Mace (2. Mai 2010)

ich würde mich über so eine bewertung freuen, wenn man das system so gestaltet das es nicht ausgenutzt werden kann.


----------



## Spendroc (2. Mai 2010)

So ein Bewertungssystem kann schon funktionieren, wenn es anders aufgebaut ist: bei Savage 2 kann man nach jeder Runde genau einem Spieler eine positive Bewertung geben. Dieses System ergibt durchaus Sinn. Nette/Gute Spieler bekommen Reputation, ausnutzen kann man das System nicht, weil man niemanden negativ bewerten kann. Bei vielen Menschen tickt anscheinend ja etwas aus, sobald das möglich ist (sieht man ja nicht selten bei den Kommentarbewertungen auf der Website hier). Nur positive Bewertungen machen genau diesen Menschen keinen Spaß. Eine Schädigung dadurch, kann also nicht passieren. Höchstens kann jemand zu unrecht gut bewertet werden, aber ich denke das ist verschmerzbar.

Allerdings stellt sich insgesamt die Frage nach dem Sinn dahinter und ob man so etwas wirklich braucht. Ich weiß nicht, ob WoW dafür nicht sozial zu festgefahren ist (Freunde, Gilden, Bündnisse), als das Reputationspunkte irgendwas brächten.


----------



## Megapunk (2. Mai 2010)

also ich brauche keine große kommunikation in rnd inis. dafür hab ich meine gilde, die leute in meiner fl und den messanger nebenbei zu laufen. wozu muss man sich groß unterhalten wenn man sich 45 mins mal sieht und dann nie wieder? ja sicher früher wars dann anders dass man sich öfters sieht, aber ganz ehrlich in 45 mins entsteht keine ewige freundschaft.
das bewertungssystem würde gnadenlos scheitern. die ganzen idioten würde sich organisieren und dann gilde für positive bewertungen aufmachen, wo du gegen gold täglich nen plus bekommst oder sowas. 
hatte es auch schon oft dass auf einmal sich nicht kennende spieler zusammengeschlossen haben und den tank der uns alle in den wipe gezogen hat und mit beleidigungen geantwortet hat, als ich ihn nett daraufhingewiesen hab dass er bitte langsamer machen, verteidigt haben.
würde nichts bringen
mfg megapunk


----------



## Dwarim (2. Mai 2010)

Überleg mal wie oft du bei jedem noch so kleinen Schiss "Welcome auf Ignore" hörst, wenn du dazu immer negative Bewertungen kriegen würdest wärst du ruck zuck unten.

Ich halts für absoluten schwachsinn da's einfach viel zu leicht zu manipulieren ist


----------



## Eyatrian (2. Mai 2010)

Vicell schrieb:


> Person B macht nen Fehler bei Boss C
> Person A weist B auf den Fehler hin.
> B ist angepisst und gibt A nen Minus. Sinn?



das erklärt alles


----------



## Wattie (3. Mai 2010)

Fleischy schrieb:


> Ich geh in heros/inis weil ich die marken möchte...



Und da ist schon das ganze Problem der heutigen WoW-Gemeinschaft...

Tante Edit sagt, das ist meine Meinung und nein, Ich möchte den Schreiber dieses Satzes nicht angreifen. Des weiteren spiele ich gerne WoW und werde mein Abo nicht kündigen.
Und früher war trotzdem alles besser..... hab ich mir sagen lassen.


----------



## Samaraner (3. Mai 2010)

Ich sage es mal so:

Eine Community bei der so ein System funktionieren würde, hätte es nicht nötig. Was das im Umkehrschluss bedeutet kann sich ja jeder selbst denken.


----------



## Cazor (3. Mai 2010)

Schon bei eBay funktioniert das System nicht. Frag mal jemanden, der damit sein Geld verdient. Kriegst du ne schlechte Bewertung, begrenzt eBay dein Umsatzvolumen. Und wie schnell kriegt man eine unbegründete schlechte Bewertung, was meint ihr? Wenn jemand miese Laune hat und der Artikel trotz Bild+Beschreibung nicht ganz seinen Vorstellungen entspricht (oft ersetzt ja das Hirn eine Information von selbst), reicht das oft für eine negative Bewertung zB: billiger Plastikkram. 

Bei wow wärs noch schlimmer. Da rennen ja die meisten schon übellaunig rum, weil nicht das gedroppt ist, was sie wollten. Da gibts dann ne schlecxhte Bewertung für den Tank oder wie.

Und: von dieser Comm beurteilt zu werden ist doch auchn Witz, oder?


----------



## p1nk (3. Mai 2010)

ich hab nicht den ganzen thread durchgelesen vlt kam die idee schon,

wie wäre es denn, wenn man die ganze gruppe bewerten könnte?! also sich selber eingeschlossen...


----------



## Starfros (3. Mai 2010)

Caros schrieb:


> Für viele ist WoW halt zu einer Jagd ohne Ziel geworden. Bin öfter als Palatank beim leveln per Dungeonbrowser unterwegs.
> Da gibt es Leute, von denen man annehmen muss, dass Sie irgendein echtes schweres RL-Problem haben > soziale Kommunikation.
> Das sind die Soziopathen, "hi" am Anfang und "bb" am Ende ... das wars dann, wenn überhaupt...
> 
> ...




Deine Idee gibt es schon seit längerem zb. mit dem Tool Elitist Group nach einer Ini kannst deine bewertung abgeben , diese Bewertung kannst auch an andere schicken die dieses Tool benutzen.

Das was ich sehe würde den missbrauch bei solchen bewertungen sein , wie oft kommt es vor das einer sich blöd angemacht fühlt wenn einer in irgendeiner Situation was sagt ob berechtigt oder gar überflüssig und dies in dem tool so festhält das er kein schaden mache , immer pullt obwohl er stoffie ist, oder zu blöd ist zu heilen oder gar nicht in der lage ist zu Tanken.
Oder andere machen sich lustig über eine fehl skillung die nicht mehr aktuell ist wobei "heute patchday war mit klassenänderungen" und dies einfach vergessen hat zu korrigieren. 

Man kann da noch vieles weiter führen.


Fazit für mich ist es, das so ein Tool fehl am platze ist, das einzige was man seitens Blizz einführen kann ist wie oft man eine 5er Gruppe verlassen hat nach 15sec. oder so, bei zusammenkunft der Gruppe. Selbst das ist noch Auslegungssache ob es sinnvoll wäre.



Und man sieht jetzt erst richtig wie sinnvoll das Tool GEarscore ist , man sucht nach höherem gs als je zuvor ,obwohl der ICC buff steigt. 
Frage ist , warum ist das so.


----------



## Kerby499 (3. Mai 2010)

> ich kicke + ticket jeden, der hier nix sagt, weil ich davon ausgehen muss, dass der dann nur chinesisch kann



Ich melde jeden, dessen Haarfarbe rot ist, weil die chinesische Fahne rot ist ^^


----------



## JustxShoot (3. Mai 2010)

Kein Monat vergeht ohne einen dämlichen "Bewertungen" Thread.

*Seufz*


----------



## n.bek. (3. Mai 2010)

naja wenn zwei spieler, die jeder für sich genommen nicht schlecht sind, aber irgendwie nicht so ganz harmonieren, haben sie zusammen manchmal mehr probleme als zwei spieler die eher naja bis nicht überragend sind, deren spielstil aber ziemlich gut zusammen passt. und man sollte auch nicht vergessen dass es auch unterschiedliche auffassungen gibt, was die aufgaben des dds sind. deswegen halte ich nichts von einem bewertungssystem, es wäre ähnlich irreführend wie recount und gearscore...


----------



## Hellikut (3. Mai 2010)

Das Machtgefüge der Spieler sollte sich darauf beschränken, ihre liebgewonnen Gearscorewerte im Handelschannel zu verlangen.


----------



## ChaosX (3. Mai 2010)

Das wird es nie geben !
Blizzard sieht in allen Spielern erst mal das böse und das wäre bei so einer möglichkeit, das auch gute spiele schlechte beurteilungen bekommen und somit ein negatives verhalten auf unschuldige kommt.

Daher vergess die idee schnell wieder


----------



## Cali75 (3. Mai 2010)

Ganz klares Nein. Wenn du mit einem ein Problem hast (warum auch immer), kann der alle möglichen Leute aufhetzen, dich negativ zu bewerten. Wo soll dass denn hinführen?

Es gibt sicher jetzt schon Leute mit überquellenden Ingnorelisten aus Blödsinn.


----------



## ztryqer (3. Mai 2010)

Caros schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann auf eine wortlose Gruppe stoße, sage ich immer "Also, habe gehört es sollen schon China-Bots mitleveln, ich kicke + ticket jeden, der hier nix sagt, weil ich davon ausgehen muss, dass der dann nur chinesisch kann".


Für den Spruch würdest du auf jeden Fall 'ne negative Bewertung bekommen, meinst du nicht?

Bist dann sicher auch nicht der erste, der von seinem eigenen Tool (wenn auch zu recht) ausgesperrt wird.


----------



## Derulu (3. Mai 2010)

Das Addon Elitist-group verfügt über ein Bewertungssystem( von schlecht bis gut in 5 Stufen), man sieht allerdings nur seine eigene Bewertungen über Spieler bzw. die von Leuten die ihre Daten mit einem Teilen...am Beginn wird jeder Spieler(in 5 mann Inis) angezeigt+seiner bereits bestehenden Bewertung(falls vorhanden) und am Ende kann man wieder Bewertungen vergeben....Naja aber sonst ist das Addon so ähnlich wie das böse böse Gearsore, zeigt halt nicht nen fiktiven Gearscorewert sondern das Durchschnittsitemlvl aber auch ob richtig verzaubert und gesockelt wurde, ob jmd. Skillpunkte nicht vergeben hat etc...

Edit: Ich persönlich finde Bewertungen nicht ganz so toll, muss ich nicht haben, gibt auch so genug Möglichkeiten mit "guten" oder "schlechten" Lueten(wie das klingt^^) zusammenzuarbeiten oder eben nicht (siehe FL, Ignore) und Geschmäcker sind ja nun mal verschieden


----------



## Shaila (3. Mai 2010)

Spendroc schrieb:


> So ein Bewertungssystem kann schon funktionieren, wenn es anders aufgebaut ist: bei Savage 2 kann man nach jeder Runde genau einem Spieler eine positive Bewertung geben. Dieses System ergibt durchaus Sinn. Nette/Gute Spieler bekommen Reputation, ausnutzen kann man das System nicht, weil man niemanden negativ bewerten kann. Bei vielen Menschen tickt anscheinend ja etwas aus, sobald das möglich ist (sieht man ja nicht selten bei den Kommentarbewertungen auf der Website hier). Nur positive Bewertungen machen genau diesen Menschen keinen Spaß. Eine Schädigung dadurch, kann also nicht passieren. Höchstens kann jemand zu unrecht gut bewertet werden, aber ich denke das ist verschmerzbar.
> 
> Allerdings stellt sich insgesamt die Frage nach dem Sinn dahinter und ob man so etwas wirklich braucht. Ich weiß nicht, ob WoW dafür nicht sozial zu festgefahren ist (Freunde, Gilden, Bündnisse), als das Reputationspunkte irgendwas brächten.



So ist es ja hier im Forum auch. Man kann also Beiträge positiv, aber nicht negativ bewerten. Durch positive Bewertungen bekommt man "Ansehen". Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, meinst du ein solches System. Ich finde dieses System prinzipell nicht schlecht. Aber wenn dann jemand ein Ansehen von 80 hat und dann benimmt er sich doch des Öfteren mal daneben, warum auch immer, hat er dennoch ein solches Ansehen.

Was ich meine ist, dass dieses "Ansehen" ähnlich erfarmt wird, wie Marken. Ich denke Bewertungssystem sind immer schlecht. Deswegen mag ich wahrscheinlich auch keine Castingshows. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer hat denn das Recht andere zu bewerten ? Du ? Ich ? Der Typ nebenan ? Nein, keiner hat das Recht dazu. Jeder Mensch ist in den Augen eines anderen besser oder schlechter. Es gibt keinen optimalen Charakter. Es gibt keinen Menschen der alle gleich toll findet. Ich bin prinzipell also gegen Bewertungen.

Wenn diese Spielerschaft schon ein Bewertungssystem braucht, ist sie dann überhaupt noch zu retten ?


----------



## Toraka' (3. Mai 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> und ? Was bitte verlangst du denn ? Das jeder sich erstmal namentlich vorstellt, mit Skillung, wer wen bufft, wer welche buff gerne hätte, ob jeder die ini kennt ..... am besten noch das jeder seine WoW-Raiderfahrung erläutert ?



joa, zu bc war das durchaus üblich sich die Gruppe anzusehen, unter Palas Buffs abzusprechen/den buffen zu lassen ders geskillt hat, zu sagen ob man spezielle buffs will (abgesehen von denen die Standardmässig kommen)...und natürlich zu fragen ob jeder den boss kennt



Lord schrieb:


> Nein Danke, in derselben Zeit hat man sogar 2 Inis durch.


zeigs mir.
nimm mal auf, zwei videos in denen du im ersten genanntes machst und im zweiten eine ini ganz normal gehst.
wenn das erste nicht mindestens doppelt so lang ist...
ach ja, wer ist eigentlich Eck? (ohne in der datenbank nachzusehen?)



Lord schrieb:


> So, jetzt mal deine Kritik auf andere Dinge im Leben gerichtet. Wenn du nach McDonalds gehst, verlangst du auch von deinem Nachbarn vor, neben oder hinter dir, das er " Hallo " zu dir sagt, dich persönlich begrüßt, nur weil genau wie du auch einen Big Mäc isst ?



1. ist das nicht vergleichbar und 2. sagt man schonmal "hallo, ist hier frei?" wenn man an jemandes Tisch sitzt



Lord schrieb:


> Also sorry, was du da verlangst, ist absolut übertrieben.


nicht wirklich




Lord schrieb:


> Mir ( und vielen anderen reicht ein " hi " ) und los gehts mit der Ini, jeder kennt seine Aufgabe, und wenn mal etwas anliegt, kann man immer noch schreiben.
> 
> Ich muss mich immer öfters wundern was einige wie du mittlerweile verlangen ohne sinnvolle Argumente.



achja, heutzutage steht ja kein MM vor dem ORPG mehr, ausserdem auch kein RP, was soll das, ich muss epix farmen, viel spass im OG World of Warcraft



Lord schrieb:


> Fällt mir gerade ein Fall von letzter Woche ein.
> 
> Ich als Tank in Hero Ini, 3 DDs, 1 Heiler, logisch, buffen alles, und dann gehts normal los...... fragt mich jetzt nicht welche Ini es war, jedenfalls sind wir gerade an 2 oder 3. Trashgruppe, also vielleicht mal 1 Minute angefangen, da kommt von dem Mage " Danke das ihr gewartet habt ", die 4 Spieler am Trash halten inne, ich und ein anderer schreiben " Sind doch gerade erst bei trash . " 1 Sekunde später war die nächste Meldung im channel " Mage verlässt Gruppe ". Sorry, aber so manchmal ticken doch manche nicht mehr wirklich. Es kam kein Satz das er mal kurz afk musste oder so. Aber bitte, soll er dann wieder seine 30 Minuten warten bis er in eine Ini kommt. Bei sowas wo man gerade bei ersten Trash ist, einen Aufstand zu machen.


musst nicht von dir behaupten zu tanken, und jetzt geh wieder Wasser herbeizaubern


----------



## Æxodus (3. Mai 2010)

Toraka schrieb:


> 1. ist das nicht vergleichbar und 2. sagt man schonmal "hallo, ist hier frei?" wenn man an jemandes Tisch sitzt




Quatsch, du hast das nicht richtig verstanden. Was der meint ist das die leute im Mc an ihrem eigenen Tisch, Vor, Hinter oder neben dir sitzen. Und Dein Tisch wäre dann als eigener Tisch, sagen wir mal in der Mitte. Und da braucht man ja net zu fragen ob da noch frei wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre es jetzt wirklich nur 1 Tisch an dem viele Leute sitzen, dann hätest du natülich recht.

Mfg Æxo


----------



## Toraka' (3. Mai 2010)

mja...trotzdem unpassendes beispiel, schliesslich ist es eine ini in der 5 leute sind


----------



## seeker75 (3. Mai 2010)

Caros schrieb:


> Für viele ist WoW halt zu einer Jagd ohne Ziel geworden. Bin öfter als Palatank beim leveln per Dungeonbrowser unterwegs.
> Da gibt es Leute, von denen man annehmen muss, dass Sie irgendein echtes schweres RL-Problem haben > soziale Kommunikation.
> Das sind die Soziopathen, "hi" am Anfang und "bb" am Ende ... das wars dann, wenn überhaupt...
> 
> ...



Das Spiel heißt "World of Warcraft" und nicht "World of soziale Kommunikation mit vollständigem Satzbau und korrekter Grammatik".

Wenn du willst dass die Leute aus einem Abschied einen Roman machen würde ich dir sofort ein - reindrücken.

@Topic:

Fände so ein System nur bedingt sinnvoll.Auf der einen Seite praktisch,auf der anderen Seite würde es ausgenutzt werden um den Ruf eines Spielers den man nicht mag,der einem Loot weggewürfelt hat etc. zu verschlechtern.


----------



## Lenay (3. Mai 2010)

Es ist deswegen nicht sinnvoll so etwas zu machen , da man sich sonst wohl nirgens mehr blicken lassen könnte.Außerdem könnte dann jeder Vollhonk einem mal 'nen richtig beschissenes Image verschaffen das vielleicht nur auf Missverständnissen basiert und nicht auf der Warheit.


----------



## Acho (3. Mai 2010)

Ich gebe der Mehrheit Recht das System wäre zwar TOP aber in WOW einfach nich machbar weil einfach zuviele Spinner unterwegs sind.

Ein Beispiel wo keiner was für kann:

Tank oder Heiler verlässt mitten in der Ini die grp. Grund : Router is abgestürtzt oder sonst irgendwas und Verbindung nicht mehr möglich.

alle geben demjenigen ein **MINUS**. Sinn? Keiner!!


Also ich bin dagegen !!



MfG
Acho


----------



## Dranay (3. Mai 2010)

Habe zwar ja gestimmt, würde aber nicht funktionieren, da es leider zuviele Deppen gibt, die damit Mist anstellen würden und Leistung ist immer subjektiv.

Manch einer empfindet mich als Tank super genial, andere wiederum empfinden mich in der selben Situation für einen Deppen.
Dazu kommt, wie bereits gesagt, dass viele Spieler einfach mal "eben so" einem eine schlechte Bewertung rein drücken. Das gäbe kein gutes Ende.


----------



## Alucaard (3. Mai 2010)

Hmm also irgendwie würde das was der TE vorschlägt und seine nennen´s wir mal Argumente ihn schon sehr schnell selber in die Miesen treiben.
Bzw. nur weil jemand kein Bock hat sich mit "Fremden" durch Tool angebandelte Leute zu unterhalten ist das absolut kein Grund für einen Kick.
Und was sozial bzw. Soziopathische Tendenzen angeht Herr TE solltest du dich schon mal schön selbst prüfen lassen wenn du nach solchen Kriterien aussortieren willst.


----------



## Nephaston (3. Mai 2010)

Hier ein sehr schönes AddOn was nicht nur bewerten möglich macht,
sondern auch deinen Skilltree (zB: Holypala) mit deinem Equip vergleicht (Tank items rot markiert)
dazu Juwelen und Vz. 
Also nicht nur was das bewerten angeht (ohne Kommentar net gültig ergo: muss richtig kommentiert werden weil keiner
auf kommis wie "Kackboon oida" eingeht) sehr sinnvoll, sondern auch eine genauere Variante gegenüber Gearscore
(da alle wichtigen daten kompakt angezeigt werden)
Ausserdem besitzt es via Slashbefehl /eg ein Fenster was einem Auskunft zum eigenen Char gibt

http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/details/elitistgroup.aspx

WICHTIG: Dieses AddOn zeigt keinesfalls den "skill" einer Person, noch dessen Movement und Reaktionsfähigkeiten an,
es gibt lediglich Informationen über das Potenzial eines Spielers.


----------



## zondrias (3. Mai 2010)

Frag mich was da bewertet werden soll. So eine Bewertung ist viel zu willkürlich um eine Wahre bewertung sein zu können. Abhängig davon wie die Laune der Leute ist.
Ausserdem ..was will man nach random ini 500 noch in den chat schreiben Vorallem weil jeder inzwischendie standard inis im schlaf durchtorkelt. Also anmelden durchrennen fertig.


----------



## Mondenkynd (3. Mai 2010)

Gibt's schon ein Add-On für: http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/details/elitistgroup.aspx 

Generell ist das Add-On was für sich selber....offiziell finde ich das sehr sehr schwer weil man auch hier "nur" seine Meinung äußern kann die vielleicht andere wieder ganz anders sehen....hier ist also auch sehr viel Schindluder inc. 

Kurz gesagt: Wenn es nur für meine Einsicht wäre Top sonst nicht fair gegen über anderen.

P.S.: Mir würde schon eine Bemerkungsfeld in der Ignore-Liste reichen...XD


----------



## Nephaston (3. Mai 2010)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Gibt's schon ein Add-On für: http://wow.curse.com...itistgroup.aspx
> 
> Generell ist das Add-On was für sich selber....offiziell finde ich das sehr sehr schwer weil man auch hier "nur" seine Meinung äußern kann die vielleicht andere wieder ganz anders sehen....hier ist also auch sehr viel Schindluder inc.
> 
> ...



Hmm... komisch is ja das selbe xD

ich wollt in erster hinsicht wohl einfach nur GS ausm Rating-Geschäft schmeissen


----------



## Ginkohana (3. Mai 2010)

Das große Problem an dieser Idee ist, dass sie auf die Ehrlichkeit der Mitspieler setzt und zu Ehrlichkeit der Mitspieler fällt mir nur: "Höhö schöner Witz" ein.


----------



## Elnor (3. Mai 2010)

Das echt net schlecht die Idee aber glaub kaum das sie es umsetzen können bzw. wollen.


----------



## Klimpergeld (3. Mai 2010)

ich finde es total blöd, dass du hier die, die nur "hi" und "bb" sagen als soziopathen bezeichnest. Ob der Random db nun segen oder Fluch ist, lässt sich nicht sagen aber fakt ist, dass einige spieler darüber leveln und wenn ich 20x hintereinander die gleiche Ini durchmache, dann will ich nicht bei jedem Run großartige gespräche anfangen. Du musst dich damit abfinden, dass das zweckgruppen sind mit mitgliedern, die du vielleicht nie wieder siehst. Soziopathen finde ich also übertrieben.

Das votesystem wäre Crap. Gib leuten keine macht über andere. Erst recht keinen wow spielern^^
Ich will nicht sagen, dass ich besser bin als leute, die anderen ein -vote wegen weggewürfeltem Item geben. Manchmal hat man da kurzschlussreaktionen aber ich bin gerade deshalb dagegen.

Außerdem kann jeder mal einen schlechten tag haben oder ist nicht so der gesprächige typ. nie. Wenn alle, die net viel reden soziopathen sind, na dann viel spaß^^


----------



## Ultimo01 (3. Mai 2010)

@ Te Hoffentlich nicht -_-
Was willstn machen wenn du bei deiner 1. Bewertung ne schlechte hast? wirstde nie wieder mitgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zangor (3. Mai 2010)

Caros schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann auf eine wortlose Gruppe stoße, sage ich immer "Also, habe gehört es sollen schon China-Bots mitleveln, ich kicke + ticket jeden, der hier nix sagt, weil ich davon ausgehen muss, dass der dann nur chinesisch kann".
> Zack, werden alle lebendig ...^^



Wenn es so ein Bewertungssystem gäbe, dann gib Dir mal für jedes mal wo Du den Spruch abgelassen hast 4 Minuspunkte. Und jetzt überleg nochmal, ob das sinnvoll ist...

Wenn Du nur für Dich persönlich bewerten willst, dann hol Dir "Karma".


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (3. Mai 2010)

Die Idee ist einfach schlecht umsetzbar aus genau den Gründen warum die Leute sie einführen wollen - Den Idioten in den Random Gruppen.

,,LoL der hat mich verrecken lassen weil ich Aggro gezogen habe'' - Zack hastn unberechtigtes Minus.
,,mir is langweilig, heute rate ich alle leute schlecht'' - Zack hastn unberechtigtes Minus.

Keine Ahnung warum die Leute sich dauernd über schlechte Gruppen aufregen anstatt sich über die guten Gruppen zu freuen. Ständig liest man, wie schlecht die Gruppe war oder welche Idioten drinnen waren und es wird mit Flames um sich geworfen. 
Schreibt aber jemand genau das Gegenteil wird eben genau deswegen wieder geschimpft - ein Teufelskreis also.

Man muss sich einfach damit abfinden, das die Leute durch die zugenommene Möglichkeit der Anonymität, eben genau diese Ausnutzen um irgendwelchen Mist zu bauen.
Aber letztendlich bietet das Dungeontool fast genauso viele Vorteile wie Nachteile. 

Einfach so nehmen wie es ist oder einfach nichtmehr mit dem Randomtool rein und nur Serverintern gehen.


----------



## Jiwari (3. Mai 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> [...]
> Echt traurig ....
> [...]


Echt traurig ist eigentlich nur das Soziale Unzulänglichkeit mal wieder durch ein Programm kontrolliert werden muss und wenn sich das ganze wirklich weiter in diese Richtung entwickelt, es bald wohl wirklich ein solches Bewertungssystem geben wird. 



Lord schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich als Tank in Hero Ini, 3 DDs, 1 Heiler, logisch, buffen alles, und dann gehts normal los...... fragt mich jetzt nicht welche Ini es war, jedenfalls sind wir gerade an 2 oder 3. Trashgruppe, also vielleicht mal 1 Minute angefangen,* da kommt von dem Mage " Danke das ihr gewartet habt ", die 4 Spieler am Trash halten inne, ich und ein anderer schreiben " Sind doch gerade erst bei trash . " 1 Sekunde später war die nächste Meldung im channel " Mage verlässt Gruppe ". Sorry, aber so manchmal ticken doch manche nicht mehr wirklich. *Es kam kein Satz das er mal kurz afk musste oder so. Aber bitte, soll er dann wieder seine 30 Minuten warten bis er in eine Ini kommt. Bei sowas wo man gerade bei ersten Trash ist, einen Aufstand zu machen.


Das hat nichts mit "nicht richtig ticken" zutun, das ganze geht wohl eher auf mangelnden Respekt deiner Seits zurück, aber sowas zählt heutzutage eh nicht mehr in Zeiten wo sich so oder so jeder selbst der nächste ist. 



seeker75 schrieb:


> Das Spiel heißt "World of Warcraft" und nicht "World of soziale Kommunikation mit vollständigem Satzbau und korrekter Grammatik".
> [...]


Da stimme ich dir auch voll und ganz zu, allerdings heißt das Spiel ja auch nicht "World of Social-Incompetence" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja, wie schon erwähnt kann ich mir gut vorstellen das wir es in ferner Zukunft mit solch einem System zutun bekommen werden wenn aus der "Gemeinschaft" nicht 
bald wieder eine wird und dann ist WoW auch nicht mehr weit davon entfernt das erste Massively-Singleplayer-Online-Rollenspiel zu werden.


----------



## Fluti (3. Mai 2010)

Schwachsinnige Idee.

Was will man in einer Gruppe schon großartiges Schreiben, solang jeder weiß was er zu tun hat ist es vollkommen egal.

Buff?! Braucht man inzwischen wirklich noch Buffs. Die Mobs und Bosse falln so schnell um da kommts auf den einen oder anderen Buff auch nicht mehr drauf an. Tanks haben genug Life, Heiler und Caster genug Mana.

Nicht Tank Klassen, tanken. Ganz ehrlich wenn der Tank unfähig ist die Aggro zu halten selber schuld. Dazu kommt noch das langsame pulln der Mobs was einfach nach einer Zeit langweilt und dann pullt man eben selber weiter.


----------



## Tikume (3. Mai 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Und wie schnell kriegt man eine unbegründete schlechte Bewertung, was meint ihr?



Ich hab mir mal letztens bei einem Händler die miesen Bewertungen durchgelesen zum Spass. Ein Kunde gab eine miese Note wegen der viel zu langen Lieferzeit - er hatte die Ware erst nach 2 Tagen.


----------



## Jiwari (3. Mai 2010)

Fluti schrieb:


> [...]
> Nicht Tank Klassen, tanken. Ganz ehrlich wenn der Tank unfähig ist die Aggro zu halten selber schuld. Dazu kommt noch das langsame pulln der Mobs was einfach nach einer Zeit langweilt und dann pullt man eben selber weiter.



Stimmt oder der Tank hat einfach noch nicht so gute Ausrüstung um mit den heutigen "1337-roXxor-DDlern" mitzuhalten? Geschweige denn das man als Tank noch nerven hat Kindergärtner für 3-4 andere Leute zu Spielen, weil heute kein Schwein sich mehr zu benehmen weiß? Da wird als Schadens-Austeiler gepullt oder dem Tank wird der Mob vor der Nase "weggeschnappt" und du willst mir weiß machen der Tank sei schuld? Ich glaube es geht los! Leute wie du sind der Grund das es so wenige Tanks gibt, weil einfach keiner mehr Lust hat sich für die Unzulänglichkeiten anderer auch noch so einen Mist anhören zu müssen. 

Und genau darum kann ich nur allen Tanks empfehlen: Macht euch ein Makro in dem ihr ankündigt das jeder der Aggro zieht diese auch gerne behalten darf, am besten spricht man sich noch mit dem jeweiligen Heiler ab. Ja, und man mag es kaum glauben, es zeigt Wirkung! Und spätestens nachdem ihr eure Drohung einmal habt wahr werden lassen, zeigen die Leute das sie anscheinend doch noch über ein Fünkchen Soziales verhalten verfügen.



Und Fluti: Was du willst ist kein Tank, sondern ein Kindergärtner!


----------



## Aku T. (3. Mai 2010)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Man schaue sich zB. mal das "+ / -" System der Buffed-Kommentare an. Daran siehst du es am Besten, dass es nicht funktioniert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau das ist es!
War mein 1. Gedanke grad...


----------



## Lord Aresius (3. Mai 2010)

Toraka schrieb:


> joa, zu bc war das durchaus üblich sich die Gruppe anzusehen, unter Palas Buffs abzusprechen/den buffen zu lassen ders geskillt hat, zu sagen ob man spezielle buffs will (abgesehen von denen die Standardmässig kommen)...und natürlich zu fragen ob jeder den boss kennt
> 
> *zu BC zeiten halt, da machte es auch noch Sinn, und ja, ich habe BC gespielt*
> 
> ...



Tja, kurzum gesagt, du bist einfach nur frustriert, weil einige ( ich ebenfalls ) dir ordentlich Kontra zu deiner Idee gegeben haben und das jetzt wohl nicht verträgst.

Egal was du meinst, deine Idee bzw. überhaupt so ein Bewertungssystem einzuführen ist einfach nicht durchsetzbar


----------



## barbarella (3. Mai 2010)

eben genau die leute die du beschreibst .. von denen man annehmen muss dass sie soziale probleme haben werden keine ordentliche bewertung abgeben.. vielleicht allein aus boshaftigkeit oder weil sie eben nicht die kompetenz besitzen vorurteilslos zu reagieren...an und für sich ist ja der dungeonbrowser eine sehr gute idee... allerdings ist es schon sehr auffällig was man in den gruppen beobachten muss.. es wird gepöbelt gekickt und geschwiegen.. irgendwie macht jeder was er will ... dieses verhalten würde sich jeder auf seinem eigenen server dreimal überlegen... das eine beurteilung nicht funktionieren kann ist folgendes was ich vorgestern als heiler erlebt habe ... gruppe bestand aus mir dem heiler 2 krieger und 2 dks... die rannten durch die ini wie bekloppt ohne auf mein mana zu achten.. ich wies einige male darauf hin dass ich zum heilen mana brauche .. keine reaktion... es wurde weitergerannt und haben gepullt was nur geht... was dann irgendwann abzusehen war .. wipe... ohne mana nix heilen ...  die schimpftiraden die ich mir anhören durfte gingen über keine kuhhaut... ich habe dann (eigentlich schon viel zu spät) die gruppe verlassen... was glaubst du was ich für eine bewertung bekommen hätte?


----------



## Fluti (3. Mai 2010)

Jiwari schrieb:


> Stimmt oder der Tank hat einfach noch nicht so gute Ausrüstung um mit den heutigen "1337-roXxor-DDlern" mitzuhalten? Geschweige denn das man als Tank noch nerven hat Kindergärtner für 3-4 andere Leute zu Spielen, weil heute kein Schwein sich mehr zu benehmen weiß? Da wird als Schadens-Austeiler gepullt oder dem Tank wird der Mob vor der Nase "weggeschnappt" und du willst mir weiß machen der Tank sei schuld? Ich glaube es geht los! Leute wie du sind der Grund das es so wenige Tanks gibt, weil einfach keiner mehr Lust hat sich für die Unzulänglichkeiten anderer auch noch so einen Mist anhören zu müssen.
> 
> Und genau darum kann ich nur allen Tanks empfehlen: Macht euch ein Makro in dem ihr ankündigt das jeder der Aggro zieht diese auch gerne behalten darf, am besten spricht man sich noch mit dem jeweiligen Heiler ab. Ja, und man mag es kaum glauben, es zeigt Wirkung! Und spätestens nachdem ihr eure Drohung einmal habt wahr werden lassen, zeigen die Leute das sie anscheinend doch noch über ein Fünkchen Soziales verhalten verfügen.
> 
> ...






Tjo kann mir nicht passieren. Ich spiel hunter somit behalt ich die Aggro nicht. Und leute wie ich sind nicht schuld das es keine Tanks mehr gibt, es ist wohl eher so das die Tanks keine Inis mehr gehn, denn für was auch wenn man das Endgear hat.


----------



## joscho (4. Mai 2010)

Caros schrieb:


> Für viele ist WoW halt zu einer Jagd ohne Ziel geworden. Bin öfter als Palatank beim leveln per Dungeonbrowser unterwegs.
> Da gibt es Leute, von denen man annehmen muss, dass Sie irgendein echtes schweres RL-Problem haben > soziale Kommunikation.
> Das sind die Soziopathen, "hi" am Anfang und "bb" am Ende ... das wars dann, wenn überhaupt...
> 
> ...



wenn schon bewertungswahn dann auch richtig. längst reicht GS und DPS und DMG Meter nicht mehr aus.
jeder spieler sollte bevor er eine ini betreten darf einen tabelarischen lebenslauf an blizzard faxen sowie sämtliche zeugniskopien der letzten jahre.

nicht das sowas völlig ausreicht nein. ein persönliches vorstellungsgespräch bei dir wäre noch nötig.
außerdem natürlich ein führungszeugnis und die personalausweisnummer. ein für jeden einsehbares lichtbild per webcam übermittelt darf auch nicht fehlen.

wünsche weiterhin gute besserung


----------



## Grushdak (4. Mai 2010)

Caros schrieb:


> Eine Idee habe ich, man sollte Mitspieler am Ende einer Ini bewerten können, so wie bei Ebay.


Und was genau sagt die Bewertung bei ebay aus? ... wenig.
Das ist da auch nur alles so ungefähr.
Ebenso wäre es dann auch bei WoW.

Bewertungen sind oft sehr emotional geprägt und können daher sehr schnell verfälscht ausfallen.

ps. Was Anderes wäre es, wenn nur Positiv-Bewertungen abgegeben werden können.


greetz


----------



## DreiHaare (4. Mai 2010)

Schwachsinnige, subjektive Bewertungen von wildfremden Spielern anderer Server...man, du hast ja wahnsinnig tolle Ideen.


----------



## DreiHaare (4. Mai 2010)

Fluti schrieb:


> Schwachsinnige Idee.
> 
> Was will man in einer Gruppe schon großartiges Schreiben, solang jeder weiß was er zu tun hat ist es vollkommen egal.
> 
> ...




Da ich Heiler bin und grundsätzlich mit einem Tank der Gilde in die random Inis gehe, kannst du den Pull auch alleine erledigen. Hast du die Aggro und bist nicht der Tank? Schön, behalte sie. Es steht dir schließlich frei, wenn du dein Gold für Reppkosten ausgeben willst.
Heilung kommt ganz sicher nicht von mir und der Tank nimmt dir ebenso sicher nicht die Aggro. Wenn du tanken willst, dann spiele auch einen Tank. Und eines ist sicher...passt du deine Spielweise in unserer Gruppe nicht an, wird es für dich teuer.

Für Leute wie dich wird genau so ein Voting gefordert.


----------



## Gerti (4. Mai 2010)

Jiwari schrieb:


> Und genau darum kann ich nur allen Tanks empfehlen: Macht euch ein Makro in dem ihr ankündigt das jeder der Aggro zieht diese auch gerne behalten darf, am besten spricht man sich noch mit dem jeweiligen Heiler ab. Ja, und man mag es kaum glauben, es zeigt Wirkung! Und spätestens nachdem ihr eure Drohung einmal habt wahr werden lassen, zeigen die Leute das sie anscheinend doch noch über ein Fünkchen Soziales verhalten verfügen.



Lol, wenn mich mein Tank anwispern würde, und mir sagt, ich soll keine DD heilen, die Aggro ziehen o.O 
Ich heile als Heiler ALLES, was schaden kommt. Naja, so gut es geht halt.

Außerdem ist es KEIN soziales Verhalten, von Anfang an den DD zu unterstellen, sie würden absichtlich Aggro ziehen. Vor allem bei den ersten Mobgruppen kann es dazu kommen, dass man den Tank falsch einschätzt und ausversehen Aggro zieht. Muss der DD dann für eine Fehleinschätzung sterben, wenn er für den Rest der Instanz kein weiteres mal Aggro gezogen hätte?
Ich finde es eine Frechheit den DD zu unterstellen, sie würden absichtlich Aggro ziehen, ohne dass man vorher weiß, wie sie spielen.

Jeder macht mal Fehler, sei es der DD, der Aggro zieht, der Tank der scheiße tankt oder der Heiler der nicht heilen kann. Dafür sollte man auch Verständnis haben und nicht pauschal am Anfang den DD unterstellen: "Jedes mal, wenn ihr Aggro zieht ist das absichtlich, also könnt ihr dran verrecken". Dies ist in meinen Augen ein Vorurteil und die zeugen garantiert nicht von sozialem Verhalten.
Gebe JEDEM seine Chance und wenn du dann merkst, dass die DD penetrant Aggro ziehen, dann kannst du es ihnen sagen und es ihnen nicht vorher direkt unterstellen. Sonst komme ich demnächst auch an:
"Tanks die nicht geschickt ihre CDs nutzen und Schildblock oben halten bekommen keinen Heal" und am besten spreche ich mich mit den DD ab, sodass der Ele auch nicht auf die Idee kommt mal fix nen Heal auf den Tank zu werfen....

mfG und gute Nacht...

Edit: ersten Satz was korregiert...


----------



## Stoni_PvP (4. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen 


Gerti schrieb:


> *Lol, wenn ich mein Tank anwispern würde, und mir sagt, ich soll keine DD heilen, die Aggro ziehen o.O Ich heile als Heiler, ALLES was schaden kommt. Naja, so gut es geht halt.*
> 
> Außerdem ist es KEIN soziales Verhalten, von Anfang an den DD zu unterstellen, sie würden absichtlich Aggro ziehen. Vor allem bei den ersten Mobgruppen kann es dazu kommen, dass man den Tank falsch einschätzt und ausversehen Aggro zieht. Muss der DD dann für eine Fehleinschätzung sterben, wenn er für den Rest der Instanz kein weiteres mal Aggro gezogen hätte?
> Ich finde es eine Frechheit den DD zu unterstellen, sie würden absichtlich Aggro ziehen, ohne dass man vorher weiß, wie sie spielen.
> ...



Wenn ich tanke und ein dd net mein Target nuked oder auf die Idee kommt zu pullen ist der dd tod, denn es kann eigentlich nicht so schwer sein unter 3 Targets das zu finden das ich nuke oder weingstens alle 3 targets zu bomben, nur wenn ein mob gefocused wird den ich net als target hab kann ich von dem die agro net halten und ich renne sicher net einem mob hinterher der von nem unfähigen dd gepullt wird.
Was ich auch immer geil finde is wen ich dann noch mit l2p oder tank mal richtig geflamed werde, ich und mein healer schmeissen uns im vent regelmäßig weg vor lachen ;P
kleines Beispiel ich steh mit dem gear mit dem ich icc 25 maintanke in pit of saron, mit mir is dort einer unsere stamm heals, ein warlock, ein ele und mister imba roxxor trotz mickriegen 5,3k gs rogue.
ich pull die 5er mob grp sag dem rogue er soll nen caster bei gelegenheit durchkicken, da kam schonmal die antwort " das macht keinen dmg mach das mal schön selber" da wars bei mir schon recht vorbei mit der geduld, aber es is ja noch net so schlimm, ich tank also normal an hab die 3 linken mobs an mir da seh ich das der rogue mit dolchfächer losbombt und denk mir noch "ah nice tott er schiest mich ja wenigstens hoch" keine 3 sekunden später hat der rogue agro von den besagten 2 mobs, und schreibt wie wild drauf los das ich spotten soll weitere 3 sekunden später is der typ tod, zuerst falmed er mich warum ich net tanken kann und das ich mir mal richtiges gear holen soll wenn ich schon keinen skill hab, dann geht er aufn healer los warum der ihn net hochzieht, als dann die gemeinsame antwort kommt " wer zufaul zum kicken und zu blöd für den schurkenhandel ist sollte mal lieber die grundlagen seiner klasse lernen gehn" kurz darauf kam vote to kick gegen mich wurde mir zumindest über vent gesagt, nur leider wollt mich wohl ausser dem rogue keiner kicken, wir haben ihn dann nicht gerezzt und haben die nächste grp gepullt, da kam dann "findeste den rezz button net oder was? mal ganz ehrlich l2heal knoob" und dann ein grp leave für solche spieler hätt ich gern ne abstimm funktion


----------



## Piposus (4. Mai 2010)

@TE: Das ginge nicht, weil die Schlechtspieler in der absoluten Überzahl sind und echte Könner wie mich aus purem Item- und Skillneid schlecht bewerten würden. Ihr mögt lächeln, ist aber nichts als die Wahrheit.

PS: Der aktuellste Gag der Schlechtspieler ist es, in den Todesminen das Sprengpulver zu looten und die Gruppe zu verlassen.


----------



## Gerti (4. Mai 2010)

Stoni_PvP schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> 
> Wenn ich tanke und ein dd net mein Target nuked oder auf die Idee kommt zu pullen ist der dd tod, denn es kann eigentlich nicht so schwer sein unter 3 Targets das zu finden das ich nuke oder weingstens alle 3 targets zu bomben, nur wenn ein mob gefocused wird den ich net als target hab kann ich von dem die agro net halten und ich renne sicher net einem mob hinterher der von nem unfähigen dd gepullt wird.



Naja, ich spotte immer alles zurück, was aus der Gruppe läuft. Entweder der Mob kommt zu mir zurück oder wenn der DD dann weiter drauf haut ists sein Problem bzw das des Healers. Und wenn ich schon CD auf meinem Spot habe, muss er halt ein paar Sekunden warten...

Also für mich ist es zum Standart geworden, einen Mob zu spotten, wenn der aus der Gruppe rennt. Ich müsste mich anstrengen dies nicht zu tun. Und ein guter DD sollte wissen, dass wenn der Tank spottet kurzzeitig keinen Schaden mehr auf den Mob zu machen, bis wieder etwas Aggro aufgebaut wurde. Und wenn er doch weiter drauf haut muss er halt damit klar kommen. Aber normal reicht die Zeit aus, damit ein DD , der in der Lage ist Aggro zu ziehen den Mob auch umgehauen hat.


----------



## Rainaar (4. Mai 2010)

Caros schrieb:


> Für viele ist WoW halt zu einer Jagd ohne Ziel geworden.



Ist das so? Woran machst Du das fest? oder ist es ehr Dein Problem?



> Da gibt es Leute, von denen man annehmen muss, dass Sie irgendein echtes schweres RL-Problem haben > soziale Kommunikation.
> Das sind die Soziopathen, "hi" am Anfang und "bb" am Ende ... das wars dann, wenn überhaupt...



Du bist begrüßt worden und verabschiedet. Was sollen wildfremde Menschen mit Dir sonst noch besprechen? Wie es Dir geht will eben keiner wissen.



> * ich kicke + ticket jeden*, der hier nix sagt, weil ich davon ausgehen muss, dass der dann nur chinesisch kann".



Spätestens wenn einer dieser "IchbinKönigTank" Spieler mit solch einem Spruch kommt gehe ich schon freiwillig - DAS tue ich mir echt nicht an, auch nicht für Frostmarken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Komisch das es zu 90% Palas sind. ( die als nächsten Spruch bringen : Isch tank als Vergelter . macht mehr Schaden" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Rainaar (4. Mai 2010)

Stoni_PvP schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> 
> Wenn ich tanke und ein dd net mein Target nuked oder auf die Idee kommt zu pullen ist der dd tod, denn es kann eigentlich nicht so schwer sein unter 3 Targets das zu finden das ich nuke oder weingstens alle 3 targets zu bomben, nur wenn ein mob gefocused wird den ich net als target hab kann ich von dem die agro net halten und ich renne sicher net einem mob hinterher der von nem unfähigen dd gepullt wird.
> ...



Das ist mal wirklich episch! 10/10.


----------



## Jiwari (4. Mai 2010)

Tja Gerti, du magst es als böswilliges vorurteil abtun, für mich ist es nur eine reine Vorsichtsmaßnahme um meine Nerven zu schonen.
Ich weiß nicht ob es bei mir schlichtweg Pech, schlechtes Karma oder sonst etwas ist, aber min. 9 von 10 Gruppen wissen sich nicht mehr zu benehmen, dabei sind meine Anforderungen was "Gutes benehmen" betrifft nicht einmal Utopisch, ich erwarte lediglich das was früher einmal Standard war:

Die Gruppe hat sich hinter mir zu halten und nicht wahllos voran zu stürmen. (Und nein ich trödel nicht herum, bei mir wird schon ein gutes Tempo vorgelegt, anscheinend jedoch für einige immer noch nicht schnell genug)
Das pullen der Mobs, wenn nicht anders abgeklärt, wird mir überlassen.
Markierte Ziele fallen als erstes um.

Nun magst du dir vielleicht denken: 
Dann erkläre es den Leuten, die werden es schon verstehen. Falsch!
Wenn man es bei den Leuten auf Rationalem Wege versucht bekommt man nur Sprüche an den Kopf geworfen àla "olololol Nub-Tank!!" oder "oggogogo! Das ist nicht ICC 10!" 
Und genau aus diesem Grund lasse ich lieber Vor- als Nachsicht walten, wenn ich eine Instanz betrete tue ich dies um meinen Spaß am Spiel zu haben, nicht um mich zu Stressen.


----------



## Caros (4. Mai 2010)

Jiwari schrieb:


> Die Gruppe hat sich hinter mir zu halten und nicht wahllos voran zu stürmen. (Und nein ich trödel nicht herum, bei mir wird schon ein gutes Tempo vorgelegt, anscheinend jedoch für einige immer noch nicht schnell genug)
> Das pullen der Mobs, wenn nicht anders abgeklärt, wird mir überlassen.
> Markierte Ziele fallen als erstes um.
> Wenn man es bei den Leuten auf Rationalem Wege versucht bekommt man nur Sprüche an den Kopf geworfen àla "olololol Nub-Tank!!" oder "oggogogo! Das ist nicht ICC 10!"



/sign ... Absolut so ist es (oder eben auch leider nicht ...)


----------



## Caros (4. Mai 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Naja, ich spotte immer alles zurück, was aus der Gruppe läuft. Entweder der Mob kommt zu mir zurück oder wenn der DD dann weiter drauf haut ists sein Problem bzw das des Healers. Und wenn ich schon CD auf meinem Spot habe, muss er halt ein paar Sekunden warten...



Das Problem ist nur, wenn der IMBA-MEGA-Ultra DD, der grade die Aggro hat, dir deinen CD auf dem Spott verbraucht, und dann der Heiler plötzlich Aggro bekommt und du aber mit nem CD zu kämpfen hast ... spätestens dann lernt man, DDs, die Aggor ziehen, einfach zu lassen.
Ich bewahre mir den Spott primär für den Heiler auf.


----------



## piddybundy (4. Mai 2010)

Hehehe !!!! Menschenbewertungen in einem Spiel^^Deutsches Beamtentum ick hör dir trapsen.Laßt den Mist einfach sein !!


----------



## palabexx (4. Mai 2010)

hi, bb


----------



## Fluti (4. Mai 2010)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Da ich Heiler bin und grundsätzlich mit einem Tank der Gilde in die random Inis gehe, kannst du den Pull auch alleine erledigen. Hast du die Aggro und bist nicht der Tank? Schön, behalte sie. Es steht dir schließlich frei, wenn du dein Gold für Reppkosten ausgeben willst.
> Heilung kommt ganz sicher nicht von mir und der Tank nimmt dir ebenso sicher nicht die Aggro. Wenn du tanken willst, dann spiele auch einen Tank. Und eines ist sicher...passt du deine Spielweise in unserer Gruppe nicht an, wird es für dich teuer.
> 
> Für Leute wie dich wird genau so ein Voting gefordert.






Wie gesagt ich bin hunter und behalte die aggro nicht! Und wenn weiß ich damit um zu gehn!


----------



## xerkxes (4. Mai 2010)

Richtigen Namen und Adresse in allen MMOs einsehbar machen und die Community würde sich überall schlagartig bessern. Dummerweise brächte sowas wiederum eine Ladung anderer Nachteile mit sich.

Schade eigentlich, ich wäre schon öfter weit gereist um bestimmten Spielern mal Manieren beizubringen.


----------



## Aranshi (5. Mai 2010)

finde die idee eigentlich gut aber es sollte in der gruppe abgestimmt werden ob ein spieler 
ein + oder - bekomment

dh:

nach der ini startet über jeden spieler einzelnt eine umfrage wenn die mehrheit für positiv stimmt
kriegt er ein +
wenn die mehrheit negativ abstimmt ein -
das verhindert das irgendein beleidigter dem die bewertung versaut nur weil er ein item
nich bekommen hat 
natürlich gibs immernoch leute die einfach immer ablehnen aber die sollten 
lieber irgendnen ego-shooter spieln und das teamplay nich zerstörn


----------



## Terminsel (5. Mai 2010)

Passend zu diesem Thema hatte ich heute auch ein schönes Erlebnis: Ich war als Tank mit Rdms unterwegs, ein DK war dabei. Der pullte immer lustig weitere Gruppen dazu. Plötzlich wurde einer der Mitspieler gefeart, rannte in eine weitere Gruppe - lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Wipe.

Der DK flüstert mich an: "lol der jäger"

Ich sag ihm, dass sein Tun eher sinnfrei war.

Nach der Ini flüstert der mich wieder an: "ich hase leute wo rumheuln lol"

Ich: "Bist du ein Hase und heulst rum, oder musst du nur was an deiner Rechtschreibung tun?" Darauf setz ich ihn auf Igno.

Eine Minute später schreibt er mich wohl von einem Twink aus an, nennt mich einen "gimf" (Originalzitat!) und eine "nitte" (ebenfalls original!) blablub...

Ich gebe zu, ich hab herzlich gelacht. Aber dennoch: Grundsätzlich bin ich gegen so eine Spielerbewertung, aber in solchen Momenten, da wünscht man sich doch so was. (Edit: Aber genau so eine emotionale Herangehensweis spräche ja dagegen)


----------



## copap (5. Mai 2010)

Fragt sich nur, was dann mit denen geschieht, die konsequent schlechte Bewertungen bekommen.


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (5. Mai 2010)

alles was ich sehe ist ein mimimi ^^
hatte vorallem auf lowlvl schon tanks die einfach mal 3 grps gepullt haben nach ner kurzen einfühlungsphase wie gut die leute sind....
wenn die leute da durchheizen und sich selbst alles schwerer machen und es trotzdem schaffen sag ich meistens anfangs auch nur "hi", vlt mal " buff das oder das" und am ende "nice grp+ nice tank,heal,dd cu hf"
machts mich zu nem "soziopaten" wie du dir herausnimmst alle zu nennen die sich sich konzentrieren und ohne komunikation gut spielen....
ich glaub nicht.....
achja und btw ich bin so ein mage der gern tankt....
liegt vlt dran das auf lvl 67 ein 4.5k arkanschlagcrit ordentlich aggro erzeut oder ??
hm ist ein dicker crit auf highlvl was andres.... hmmm nope xD
also geh woanders hin mit der "sichtweise" deiner eigentlich nicht ganz so schlechten idee....
flame [on]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joscho (5. Mai 2010)

Caros schrieb:


> Für viele ist WoW halt zu einer Jagd ohne Ziel geworden. Bin öfter als Palatank beim leveln per Dungeonbrowser unterwegs.
> Da gibt es Leute, von denen man annehmen muss, dass Sie irgendein echtes schweres RL-Problem haben > soziale Kommunikation.
> Das sind die Soziopathen, "hi" am Anfang und "bb" am Ende ... das wars dann, wenn überhaupt...
> 
> ...



wenn schon bewertungswahn dann auch richtig. längst reicht GS und DPS und DMG Meter nicht mehr aus.
jeder spieler sollte bevor er eine ini betreten darf einen tabelarischen lebenslauf an blizzard faxen sowie sämtliche zeugniskopien der letzten jahre.

nicht das sowas völlig ausreicht nein. ein persönliches vorstellungsgespräch bei dir wäre noch nötig.
außerdem natürlich ein führungszeugnis und die personalausweisnummer. ein für jeden einsehbares lichtbild per webcam übermittelt darf auch nicht fehlen.

natürlich könnte es auch sinnvoll sein jedem spieler einen chip einzupflanzen damit er per GPS geortet
und seiner gerechten strafe bei schlechtem spiel durch die justizbehörden zugeführt werden kann.

spieler die auf whispern nicht antworten sind generell als bots einzustufen und vom spiel auszuschließen.
weiterhin sollte für diejenigen eine saftige vertragsstrafe fällig werden die dann an die guten spieler verteilt wird.

außerdem sollte in wöchentlichen abständen vor betreten der inis ein IQ test durchgeführt werden. bei geringsten verdacht zunehmender verblödung durch das spiel wird der eintritt untersagt.

jeder spieler sollte gut sichtbar seine bewertungspunkte für andere zur schau stellen und bei zu schlechter bewertung
an einen pranger in den hauptstädten gestellt werden.

jeder gute spieler darf dann die schlechten spieler am pranger
mit virtuellem dreck bewerfen. 



wünsche weiterhin gute besserung


----------



## Obsurd (5. Mai 2010)

Zu deinem Problem das finde ich auch schade das sie nichts sagen, und dein Trick ist einfach nur geil XD 

Bewertung von spielern finde ich nicht gut, da können dich andere einfach in den Sack stecken etc.


----------



## Jiwari (5. Mai 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> wenn schon bewertungswahn dann auch richtig. längst reicht GS und DPS und DMG Meter nicht mehr aus.
> jeder spieler sollte bevor er eine ini betreten darf einen tabelarischen lebenslauf an blizzard faxen sowie sämtliche zeugniskopien der letzten jahre.
> 
> nicht das sowas völlig ausreicht nein. ein persönliches vorstellungsgespräch bei dir wäre noch nötig.
> ...




Applaus Applaus, dass du das ganze mit DPS und GS gleichsetzt zeigt nur das du Sinn und zweck des ganzen nicht annähernd verstanden hast.


----------



## bloodstained (5. Mai 2010)

@topic

Einfach nur ein + oder ein - würde einfach nicht reichen für den mist denn einige Spieler tag täglich anderen Spielern zumuten.
Die Idee an sich ist gut auch wenn schon oft diskutiert wurde ...aber leider nicht umsetzbar wie schon die meisten meiner Vorredner angemerkt haben aus xyz Gründen.
Bewertungen o. Anmerkungen zu jedem Spieler dürften wenn überhaupt nur stattfinden wenn jeder Spieler eine art Gästebuch besitzen würde, bei welcher der Raidleiter(sofern er sich die mühe macht) nachschauen könnte ob über x oder y negative oder positive Bemerkungen stehen um eventuelle "mimimi war letzte Woche mit Spieler x y unterwegs und das is ja voll der Ninjalooter bitte nicht mitnehmen."(oder ähnliches) Ausschließen zu können oder bestätigt bekommen...
in diesem Gästebuch können allerdings auch Anmerkungen zu den Anmerkungen gemacht werden, falls irgendeine Anmerkung von Freunden/Gildies/Raidleute/etc. absolut nicht als richtig empfunden wird und der betreffende sich einfach nur n Flamer/kiddie(geistiges Alter)/troll/bockliese eingefangen hat. 
Naja würde auf jedenfall zu schnelle und übereilte +/- Bewertungen vorbeugen.

Alles in allem ist das n endlos-fred und wir alle wissen das sich die heutige WoW-Community solch ein System nicht auch noch einhandeln will.

zum Thema: "Früher waren die Leute netter und entspannter in den rnd oder raid Gruppen."

Ja klar weil auch niemand nur aus Ruf-oder Markengründen die Inis abfarmen wollte und die Inis einfach länger waren und das "15min hab ich noch also schnell "System auch größtenteils out war.
Marken werden schon gegrindet wie damals seltene Erze und länger als 15min will niemand gern nachm Erz suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also hop hop ini 1.2.3.4.5 und 6 schnell rushen damit ich meinen Erz eh ich meine Marken-Helm hab.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. Mai 2010)

dieses system ist gerade für wow keine gute idee... ich meine wenn ich einen spieler nicht mag sage ich einfach meinen ganzen ingame kollegen sie sollen ihn schlecht bewerten und schon kommt er nirgends mehr mit !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haramann (5. Mai 2010)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Sowas kann in WoW meiner Meinung nach nicht klappen.
> Man stelle sich zwei Stoffies vor, die beide das gleiche Item wollen. Logischerweise bekommt es nur einer.
> Der andere ist so sauer deswegen, dass er dem Gewinner ein "-" reinwürgt, obwohl er eigentlich garnichts getan hat.
> 
> ...


Richtig. Würde nichts werden. Allein aus der Tatsache, das man schnell mal willkürlich auf das - kommt^^


----------



## Delorion (5. Mai 2010)

solange sich nicht etwas grundlegendes an der Ellenbogen-Mentalität aller Internet-Communities tut, wird es nicht möglich sein sowas auch nur ansatzweise sinnvoll einzubinden. Ignore und gut, wenn mir jemand nicht passt. Zum Glück bin ich definitiv nicht auf random-Inis angewiesen...


----------



## Kersyl (5. Mai 2010)

Problem bei der sache:

im einzelsystem(/vom te)
Problem hier ist, das man einfach alle runtervoten kann wie man will. Der macht nich genug dps, nur 1 von 5...sternen z.B.
wir sterben einmal, 1 stern
Tank behält die aggro nich weil er zum 1. mal spielt, 1 stern.

würfelt mir was weg, 1 stern

gruppen system(wurde auch genannt)
Noch schlimmer

man nimmt 2 leute mit(also 3 von 5 sind bei dir inner grp die du kennst) und voten die anderen runter, so dass sie schlecht gemacht werden weils lustig is, weil die "n00bs r0fl0l!!11" sind oder weil sie einem was wegwürfeln.

Keine bewertungen, das machts leider nicht besser..


----------



## sucki89 (5. Mai 2010)

Denke, das ist grundsätzlich ne gute Idee. Dinge wie "Der hat erst 10 + stimmen" können ja nicht passieren, weil das ganze prozentuell gewertet werden sollte. Wenn man das ganze dann noch auf Gruppen beschränkt, bei denen mindestens 3 leute alleine nach einer ini gesucht haben. Quasi, dass es nicht möglich ist, dass 4 leute aus der gleichen gilde, den einzigen Rdm weg zu voten.

Außerdem sollte die bewertung von der ganzen gruppe kommen. Dann kann ein einzelner niemandem was reinwürgen.

wenn du von der gruppe 2+ und 2- bekommst, isses eben ne neutrale stimme die aus der wertung fällt (o.ä.).


----------



## Talidana (5. Mai 2010)

> Für viele ist WoW halt zu einer Jagd ohne Ziel geworden. Bin öfter als Palatank beim leveln per Dungeonbrowser unterwegs.
> Da gibt es Leute, von denen man annehmen muss, dass Sie irgendein echtes schweres RL-Problem haben > soziale Kommunikation.
> Das sind die Soziopathen, "hi" am Anfang und "bb" am Ende ... das wars dann, wenn überhaupt...
> 
> ...



Da wäre ich absolut dafür und Blizzard muß meiner Meinung nach reagieren, weil es in Random-Inis mittlerweile sehr oft drunter und drüber geht.
Wenn Leute mal nur Hi und BB sagen dann ist das für mich kein Thema, weil ich selber oft mal mit Gildies im TS quatsche und dann nicht so sehr auf den Chat achte.
Schlimmer finde ich das 20-50% Leute in Randoms überhaupt keinen Anstand haben, sich unter aller *** benehmen, die ganze Zeit flamen und selber nur Mist bauen.

Das Problem ist meiner Meinung nach das mieses Benehmen keine Konsquenzen mehr hat, man sieht die Leute ja mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nie wieder. Auf dem eignen Server hätten diese Leute früher ruckzuck keine Gruppe mehr gefunden und in Raids wären Sie schon gar nicht gekommen, weil Sie sehr schnell einen schlechten Ruf weggehabt hätten.

Mein Vorschlag:
Alle geben eine Bewertung ab +, 0 (kein Vote) oder -. Vereinigt ein Spieler 3 positive Stimmen auf sich, bekommt er einen Pluspunkt, bei 3 negativen Stimmen einen Minuspunkt.
Anhand seines Votingscores wird er dann in der Warteschlange fürs Dungeontool eingordnet. Positiv=kürzere Wartezeit. Negativ=längere Wartezeit.
Man könnt zusätzlich auch noch die Gier und Bedarfswürfe auf irgendeine Weise mit dem Votingscore verrechnen, so daß Leute die sich benehmen eine bessere Chance auf Loot haben.
Da niemand länger warten will oder Nachteile bei der Lootverteilung haben möchte wäre wieder ein Ansporn da sind vernünftig zu benehmen.

Ich denke übrigens schon das mehr als 90% das Voting-System ernst nehmen würden und keinen Unfug damit treiben. Der Rest an Mißbrauch wird durch eine 3 oder 4 Stimmen-Regel soweit gedrückt das es akzeptabel ist weil die Verschiebung durch diese "schlechten" Stimmen in der Masse untergehen sollte.


----------



## Rabaz (5. Mai 2010)

Ist das jetzt noch eine der letzten Umfragen / Diskussionen zu diesem Vorschlag oder schon wieder ne neue ? Sorry ich habe da den Überblick verloren.


----------



## madmurdock (5. Mai 2010)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Sowas kann in WoW meiner Meinung nach nicht klappen.
> Man stelle sich zwei Stoffies vor, die beide das gleiche Item wollen. Logischerweise bekommt es nur einer.
> Der andere ist so sauer deswegen, dass er dem Gewinner ein "-" reinwürgt, obwohl er eigentlich garnichts getan hat.
> 
> ...



Nuff said. Das System kann einfach nicht funktionieren, was auch schon in anderen Threads (JA DAS THEMA GABS SCHON FFS) Quintessenz war.


----------



## Tikume (5. Mai 2010)

Talidana schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag:
> Alle geben eine Bewertung ab +, 0 (kein Vote) oder -. Vereinigt ein Spieler 3 positive Stimmen auf sich, bekommt er einen Pluspunkt, bei 3 negativen Stimmen einen Minuspunkt.
> Anhand seines Votingscores wird er dann in der Warteschlange fürs Dungeontool eingordnet. Positiv=kürzere Wartezeit. Negativ=längere Wartezeit.



Heisst ich suche mir erstmal paar Leute mit denen ich meine Bewertung hochfake damit ich danach kurze Wartezeiten habe.


----------



## Teiler (5. Mai 2010)

holidaycheck funktioniert zwar auch, aber die leute die da bewerten, sind über den postpupertärem alter hinaus


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (5. Mai 2010)

Caros schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von einem solchen Bewertungsystem ?


Nichts, die Gefahr des Missbrauchs ist viel zu groß. Laufen genug Idioten rum die mit Absicht immer auf - klicken würden. Wenn es fast alle machen, findet sich nachher keiner mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gut letzteres war ein Scherz, aber es gibt genug die dann einfach immer auf - klicken.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (5. Mai 2010)

das klappt in wow nicht. einfach irgendwie irgend nem psycho auf eine komische art und weise auf den sack gehen und man bekommt nen -. leute die wieder nix peilen und sagen "LOLLOOOLOLLOLLOLOLLOLOOOLOLO ROFL LOW DPS!!!!11111oneeleven" geben auch jedem einfach nen - der weniger dps macht als er selbst.


----------



## Ezralia (5. Mai 2010)

das problem ist das den menschen das system meist nur dann einfallen wird wenn was schief läuft
sprich irgendjemand baut mist, minusvote

wenn alles normal oder gut läuft ist votet man nicht

im endeffekt sammelt man also fast nur minus stimmen

ich zum beispiel würde meinem kaffe kein plus geben nur weil er nach kaffe schmeckt (äh ich meine dem tank weil er tanks oder dem heiler weil er heilt)

klar wenn irgendwas passiert wie heiler kippt um und ein dd hilft beim heilen aus und macht das gut, dann fällt einem die positive bewertung schon ein,
aber irgendjemand bekommt dann auch nen minus weil der heiler ja wegen irgendwas umgefallen ist

sprich so ein system funktioniert nur mit vielen willigen leuten und davon gibt es nicht genug (75% würden das neue feature ignorieren, bzw nur in extremen situationen nutzen)

und gerade aus dem grund würden die "falschen" votes sehr stark an bedeutung bekommen.
wenn man einmal mist baut oder es an der haustür klingelt und die gruppe mal 5 min warten muss und dafür ein minus bekommt ist dieses sehr stark, wenn man bedenkt das man erst ein plus bekommt wenn man sehr sehr positiv auffällt

die meisten leute hier haben auch 0 positive bewertungen weil viele so ein feature einfach nciht nutzen


----------



## Terminsel (5. Mai 2010)

Gerade auch schon wieder so eine ärgerliche Situation gehabt: Heiler pullt sich durch die Ini. Zugegeben, die meisten Heroes sind ein Kinderspiel, aber ich muss das trotzdem nicht haben.

Langsam frage ich mich, ob ich nicht oben für "ja" hätte stimmen sollen...



> Alle geben eine Bewertung ab +, 0 (kein Vote) oder -. Vereinigt ein Spieler 3 positive Stimmen auf sich, bekommt er einen Pluspunkt, bei 3 negativen Stimmen einen Minuspunkt.
> Anhand seines Votingscores wird er dann in der Warteschlange fürs Dungeontool eingordnet. Positiv=kürzere Wartezeit. Negativ=längere Wartezeit.
> Man könnt zusätzlich auch noch die Gier und Bedarfswürfe auf irgendeine Weise mit dem Votingscore verrechnen, so daß Leute die sich benehmen eine bessere Chance auf Loot haben.
> Da niemand länger warten will oder Nachteile bei der Lootverteilung haben möchte wäre wieder ein Ansporn da sind vernünftig zu benehmen.



Das liest sich übrigens recht durchdacht. Das mit der 0 würd ich aber außen vor lassen, denn 



> wenn alles normal oder gut läuft ist votet man nicht



Natürlich müsste es dann einen Votezwang geben. ;-) Ein Fenster, das man nicht weg klicken kann, bis da ein"+" oder "-" steht. 

Theoretisch wäre es auch möglich, solche Votes zufällig abzufragen. Meinetwegen am Ende bei einer von zehn Inis (im Schnitt). So ließe sich das hier



> Heisst ich suche mir erstmal paar Leute mit denen ich meine Bewertung hochfake damit ich danach kurze Wartezeiten habe.



in Grenzen halten.

Naja, solche Gedankexperimente sind ja ganz schön, aber wirklich bringen tuts auch nix. Seis drum.^^


----------



## Chakata (6. Mai 2010)

Caros schrieb:


> habe mages erlebt, die INT nicht buffen konnten, Hexer kannten keinen SS ... na ja.. usw.
> 
> Was haltet ihr von einem solchen Bewertungsystem ?



und ich habe Palas erlebt die, wenn man die instanz betritt gleich bis zur 5ten Mobgruppe durchrennen noch bevor ich umskillen geschweige den buffen konnte. Was warst du noch? Pala oder?

Achja, coole Idee dein bewertungssystem, ich würde Palas grundsätzlich negativ bewerten, gleich hinter den DK´s ... einfach so. Wieso? Weil ich es dann kann.

Wilkommen bei wow .. wieso haben Tanks eigentlich so ein Geltungsbedürfniss?


----------



## Tahona Weidenhuf (6. Mai 2010)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Sowas kann in WoW meiner Meinung nach nicht klappen.
> Man stelle sich zwei Stoffies vor, die beide das gleiche Item wollen. Logischerweise bekommt es nur einer.
> Der andere ist so sauer deswegen, dass er dem Gewinner ein "-" reinwürgt, obwohl er eigentlich garnichts getan hat.



Bis jetzt kannte ich es so, dass mein Mann (er Heiler, ich Tank) am Anfang sagt wegen welchen Items er in der Instanz ist... und dann würfelt meist jemand genau jenes Item ihm weg und verlässt sofort die Gruppe. 

An sich haben wir es seit Jahren so geregelt, dass wir eine Liste führen, auf der wir solche Leute und unfähige DDs aufschreiben. Früher hatte man diese dann einfach nicht mehr eingeladen, bei nervigem Betteln teilweise auf ignore gesetzt, aber heute? Hete gehen wir dann einfach aus der Random und beschäftigen uns die halbstündige Deserteurzeit eben anders.


----------



## soul6 (6. Mai 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> Wilkommen bei wow .. wieso haben Tanks eigentlich so ein Geltungsbedürfniss?



Gegenfrage : wieso verallgemeinerst du deine Erlebnisse ?
Bin auch Tank und ändere mein Verhalten ob ich Tank / Shadow / Dudu spiele bei keinem der chars. (mit der shadow wär´s auch blöde vorne Mobs anzustürmen^^)

Zum TE : wäre keine gute Idee, denn wie du bei Chakata siehst, mag er DK´s und Palas nicht und so ähnlich würde es wahrscheinlich bei vielen Anderen auch ablaufen.
Und wie schon zig mal erwähnt : von 10 runs sind 9 ok und 1er nicht (was soll´s; hab mich heute auch gefragt, warum mein Duduheiler dauernd meint : gogo / den Ausdruck hasse ich mittlerweile und bin sicher kein
Tank der gerade langsam unterwegs ist, nur passe ich es der Gruppe an und nicht dem einen Imbagamer)
Es ist doch wirklich einfach zu sehen nach den ersten beiden Mobgruppen im recount; stehen da 3 DD´s die 3 oder 4k aufwärts machen, dann zieh ich das Tempo natürlich an und schau nur 
auf den Manabalken meines Heilers; Sollte nur 1er 4 k machen und der Rest weniger wie ich, dann muß ich halt ein etwas langsamer machen und das war´s dann auch schon.

Ok, das Thema mit den Buff´s find ich derzeit schon echt lustig, denn mit meiner Shadow verbrauch ich ganze 3 Kerzen für die Gruppe zu buffen und wer sich das nicht leisten kann/will
wird max. mit einem Lächeln bedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
randy

p.s.: übrigens Chakata; bin Krieger und kein Pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChaosX (6. Mai 2010)

Wenn es komme solte dürft ihr euch daruf gefast machen das jeder minds 100 schlechte bewertungen hat.
Da es immer Idioten gibt die einfach nur alle schlecht bewerten das sind die noch nicht reif im kopf sind und davon gibt es in wow mind. 6mio von mind. 12mio spielern.

Also wen ihr einen zusammenscheisst weil er einen wipe verursacht hast du von ihm eine negative beurteilung ist er mit freunden drin hast du zwichen 2 und 4

Daher wer blizzard zimlich dämlich wen sie es machen würden aber blizzard ist bekannt für scheiss ideen ^^ 


Mein Vorschlag wäre daher eher ein belohn system keine negativen aber dafür enthalten und positive beurteilung.
Wenn einer scheisse war bekommt er keine beurteilung und wen er gut war eine gute somit kann man sehen ist er von mehrer als gut beurteilt worden oder nicht 

zB
Von 340 Spielern 274 Positive Beurteilungen (Gute bewertung)
oder
Von 340 Spielern 20 Positive Beurteilungen (Nicht so Gute bewertung)


----------



## Minorjiel (6. Mai 2010)

ChaosX schrieb:


> Daher wer blizzard zimlich dämlich wen sie es machen würden aber blizzard ist bekannt für scheiss ideen ^^
> 
> 
> Mein Vorschlag wäre daher eher ein belohn system keine negativen aber dafür enthalten und positive beurteilung.
> ...



Äh, und was macht das für einen Unterschied?!?

Du drückst doch nur anders aus, dass 320 Bewertungen negativ sind. Dein Bewertungssystem ist und bleibt doch trotzdem transparent für andere Spieler. Daran ändert eine pronzentuale, statistische oder andere Art der Darstellung leider rein gar nichts.

Und auch, wenn Du nur "Sternchen" verteilst für herausragende Leistungen ohne abzubilden, wieviele Instanzen der Spieler eigentlich schon besucht hat, wäre das System trotzdem nicht aussagekräftig. 
Kann ja sein, dass der Spieler X erst in 10 Instanzen drin war und 9 Sternchen hat...was ein anderes Verhältnis darstellt als ein Spieler der 21 Sternchen hat, aber schon in 340 Instanzen war.

Wie man es dreht und wendet, es kommt immer das Selbe dabei heraus.


----------



## reappy (6. Mai 2010)

Ich bin mal gegen eine solche Bewertung da es nicht funktionieren wird, kann mir denken das sich zb ein ally denn ich ma ordentlich ganke das er auf nen horden char umloggt und mich schlecht bewertet nur ums mir irgendwie heimzuzahlen usw. usf.

Ausserdim gibts ja schon ein addon mit welchem man jedem spieler ne eigene Wertung geben kann. (positiv/neutral/negativ), dazu kann man dann noch ein kurzes kommentar abgeben. Dieses addon Synchronisiert sich mit allen spielern die das selbe addon haben UND die auf der friendlist sind.

Somit hab ich über alle Leute mit denen ich scho ma was zu tun gehabt habe (Dungeon, raid, oä) einen schnellen Überblick. Ich seh auch wer von meinen Freunden ein commend zu nem spieler abgegeben hat und ich kann ihn dann ma schnell fragen warum er die Bewertung verdient hat.

Dies addon is zwar nur im kleinen Kreis sinnvoll, aber da ists erste Sahne. Ich kann zwar immer noch an ninjalooter geraden, aber das passiert mir und meinen freunden dann halt nur einmal weil er dann bei allen rot aufleuchtet mit ner warnung dran.

Ich glaub das Teil heist player notes oder so, hab so viele von den teilen getestet das ich mir grad nicht sicher bin.


----------



## Sherabell (6. Mai 2010)

Ein derartiges System find ich albern und schwachsinnig. Ausserdem klingt der Rest Deines Postings ziemlich daneben. Bin ich geistig minderbemittelt oder gestört, wenn ich mir nicht die Finger wundtippe, um mit Dir zu schwatzen. Ich bin nicht zum reden bei WoW und ich habe deswegen auch kein RL-Problem. Im Gegenteil, ich finde eher, Du solltest Dein Leben mal betrachten, ob es nicht an Dir liegt, wenn Du niemandem zu reden hast. Jemanden per Ticket zu melden, weil er ein ruhiger Spieler ist, der sich nicht auf der Partnerbörse befindet, find ich überheblich und diejenigen als Soziopathen zu bezeichnen, ist arrogant hoch zehn. Der Vorwurf der "Chinaspieler" hat nicht erst einmal einen normalen Spieler den Account gekostet, weil er Typen wie Dir net passt. Wenn ich mich mit meinen Freunden unterhalten will, treffen wir uns in der Stadt, in der Kneipe oder sonstwo. Solltest Du auch mal tun, dann würdest Du kein Problem haben, wenn andere Spieler einfach nur "spielen". Mich würde mal interessieren, welche bewertung Du bekommen würdest? "Player of the year"? Wohl eher Labertasche des Tages. Bevor man andere bleidigt und mit Worten um sich wirft, deren Gewicht man nicht einzuschätzen vermag, kehr lieber ins RL zurück, dort kann man sich mit echten Menschen unterhalten.


----------



## ChaosX (6. Mai 2010)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Äh, und was macht das für einen Unterschied?!?
> 
> Du drückst doch nur anders aus, dass 320 Bewertungen negativ sind. Dein Bewertungssystem ist und bleibt doch trotzdem transparent für andere Spieler. Daran ändert eine pronzentuale, statistische oder andere Art der Darstellung leider rein gar nichts.
> 
> ...




nein die sind nicht negative sie sind neutral nicht abgestimmte leuet


----------



## Minorjiel (6. Mai 2010)

ChaosX schrieb:


> nein die sind nicht negative sie sind neutral nicht abgestimmte leuet



Auf den ersten Blick mag das so erscheinen. Aber spinne den Faden doch mal weiter: 

Option 1) 
Du hast dich gegen die dreistufige Bewertung "Negativ", "Neutral" und "Positiv" ausgesprochen. Hier bin ich Deiner Meinung, die eventuellen Probleme sind ja schon ausgiebig im Thread diskutiert werden.

Option 2) 
Du schlägst eine zweistufige Bewertung vor: Auch wenn man es nach außen hin als "Neutral" und "Positiv" deklariert, wird es vermutlich anders von den Spielern bewertet. Zwei Zustände bedeuten gut oder schlecht. Fehlen positive Bewertungen, so werden die "neutralen" Bewertungen im Umkehrschluß als "negativ" interpretiert.

Ansatz finde ich toll, nur hinkt die Idee leider auch auf einem Bein. Aber ist bislang ja sowieso graue Theorie, über die wir uns gemeinsam den Kopf zerbrechen :-)


----------



## ChaosX (6. Mai 2010)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Auf den ersten Blick mag das so erscheinen. Aber spinne den Faden doch mal weiter:
> 
> Option 1)
> Du hast dich gegen die dreistufige Bewertung "Negativ", "Neutral" und "Positiv" ausgesprochen. Hier bin ich Deiner Meinung, die eventuellen Probleme sind ja schon ausgiebig im Thread diskutiert werden.
> ...




Nein man kann das neutral nicht als negativ sehen weil neutral wäre bei dir zum beispiel leute die keine stimme abgegeben haben und somit kann man nicht sagen ob die nicht wähler die person eher netaive oder positive eingestufft hätten.

verstehst du die leute sehen nur ob ihn viele gut oder garnicht bewertet haben


----------



## Minorjiel (6. Mai 2010)

ChaosX schrieb:


> Nein man kann das neutral nicht als negativ sehen weil neutral wäre bei dir zum beispiel leute die keine stimme abgegeben haben und somit kann man nicht sagen ob die nicht wähler die person eher netaive oder positive eingestufft hätten.
> 
> verstehst du die leute sehen nur ob ihn viele gut oder garnicht bewertet haben



Hm, mal angenommen Blizzard implementiert diese Art der Bewertung....dann wirst Du im Dungeon Browser einer Gruppe zugewiesen mit einem Tank, der in 340 Intanzen gewesen ist (wird angezeigt)...aber nur 20 (positive) Bewertungen und 320 mal "Nicht bewertet" in seinem Profil stehen hat. 

Ernst gemeinte Frage: Wie würdest Du die Situation einschätzen?

Auch wenn ich vielleicht falsch liegen (eventuell ist der Tank ja trotzdem gut), aber ich persönlich würde mich auf einen längeren Instanzbesuch und den einen oder anderen Besuch beim Geistheiler vorbereiten und hätte Bedenken, dass der Tank auf alle Items Bedarf würfelt. 

Und manch einer verlässt vielleicht direkt die Gruppe, weil "er keinen Bock auf wipen" hat.

Aus meiner Sicht ist ein Bewertungssystem allgemein ein ganz, ganz heikles Thema, weil Blizzard damit von Haus aus ein Werkzeug mitliefert, das ganz schnell zum Boomerang werden könnte. 

Aus WoW heraus betrachtet unterscheiden sich die Spieler im Moment ausschließlich durch das Equip. Und schon dieser Unterschied verzerrt die Chancengleichheit massiv...ganz entgegen der Warcraft-Philosophie (jeder soll ja den Endcontent sehen dürfen, bla,bla). 
Kommt nun ein Tool hinzu, das den Konsumenten erlaubt sich gegenseitig in irgendeiner Form zu bewerten, dann bedeutet dies garantiert das absolute "Spielspaß-Aus" für eine Vielzahl "Kiddies", "Noobs", "Casuals" und "Pros", die sich alle gegenseitig in eine andere Schublade wegen den kleinsten Unstimmigkeiten stecken wollen und werden.


----------



## Besimond (15. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute,es wurde ja schon viel geschrieben und erzählt über Bewertungssysteme die Spieler in WoW bewerten sollen bzw. das Spieler andere Spieler selbst bewerten...,ich hab mir mal Gedanken gemacht und kam auf die Idee das man bzw. Blizzard nicht ein Bewertungssystem einführt was andere Spieler die möglichkeit gibt Andere zu bewerten sondern das es die Spieler automatisch bewerten tut.Und zwar jetzt mal bezogen auf Instanzen mit Randomspielern.
Beispiel,Gruppenzusammenstellung: 1 Jäger
 	1 Priester 	(Heiler)
 	1 Todesritter ( Tank) 
 	1 Schamie
 	1 Schurke
Meine Idee: Und zwar diese 5 Charaktere wie oben aufgelistet gehen zusammen (Grube von Saron(Heroic) 3 Bosse).Kennt denke ich inzwischen fast jeder.Und zwar was denkt ihr darüber wenn man ein System einführt was die Spieler so bewertet anhand dessen wieviel Bosse jeder einzelne in dieser Instanz bzw mit der ID gelegt hat.Weil mal angenommen der Tank bekommt vom 2.Boss das Tankschmuckstück und macht sich aus dem Staub....Problem ist klar...Tank fehlt...neuen übern Dungeonfinder zu suchen dauert zu lange also leavt man nach spätestens 10 min die Gruppe weil man verständlicher weise genervt ist und auch höchstwahrscheinlich andere Sachen mit seinen Chars vor hat.Das System würde also so funktionieren das jeder Spieler anhand der gelegten Bosse in der Instanz bewertet wird.Natürlich kam mir auch in den Sinn das man mal ein Disconnect haben kann die restlichen 4 Leute warten und den Spieler kicken weil sie davon ausgehen das er einfach off gegangen ist,weil zum Beispiel nichts für ihn gedroppt ist oder er einfach kein Bock mehr hat.Und selbst wenn dies der Fall wäre und der Spieler eine negative Bewertung bekommt wird dies ja nicht unbedingt jeden Tag 5 mal passieren....und anhand dessen könnte man doch zumindest ein wenig sehen wie dieser Spieler sich verhält...das gleiche würde natürlich auch für Raids gelten...weil wie oft musste ich schon miterleben das Leute etwas bekommen oder etwas nicht bekommen und einfach gehen...z.B aus der Begründung...``Sry Leute hab leider keine Zeit mehr muss schnell weg bb``.....ich meine ist ja gut und schön das er was gesagt hat...aber halt völlig unpassend für den Rest der Raidgruppe.So...und mal angenommen...ein neuer Tank für die Instanz würde sich finden dann wird er halt nur für die Bosse bewertet die halt noch am Leben sind...und im schlimmsten Fall die Gruppe löst sich auf bekommt halt nur der Jenige die negative Bewertung der als erstes gegangen ist bevor die Instanz clear war.


----------



## Piposus (15. Mai 2010)

Ich hätte lieber mal ne Option, dass irgendwelche AssiDD's (es gibt viele Assis in WoW) dem Tank keine Tanksachen wegwürfeln dürfen. Also eine Lootsperre gekoppelt an die Rolle, die man angenommen hat. Das ist bei Tanks relativ einfach.


----------



## Terminsel (15. Mai 2010)

Das halte ich für ein eher fragwürdiges System.

Zugegeben, in 5er-Instanzen würde es sicher verhindern, dass jemand mal eben die Gruppe verlässt, aber mal ehrlich: Wie oft kommt das bitte vor? Auch, wenn die Häufigkeit solcher Fälle in letzter Zeit zugenommen hat, so bleiben diese aber dennoch die Ausnahme.
Und was die Raids angeht: Es gibt mehr als genug Leute, die ab und an einen Raid aus dringlichen Gründen im echten Leben verlassen müssen. Diese dann mit der Bewertung "verließ den Raid nach 4/12 Bossen" zu versehen ist dann doch ein wenig unfair. Was mich zu meinem nächsten Argument bringt:
Was ist mit Raidgruppen, die z.B. in ICC an einem Boss mehrfach wipen und sich dann entscheiden, aufzuhören? Bekommen dann alle die Bewertung "verließ die Gruppe nach 7/12 Bossen"?

Grundsätzlich ist die Idee, solcherlei Kontrollmechanismen in ein Spiel einzuführen für mich unsinnig.

Edit: Ich beziehe mich auf den Beitrag von Besimond, zwei Posts über meinem.


----------

